# EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA) Part 2



## jchoo (Jun 16, 2008)

CPF Marketplace Thread

4Sevens has posted a CPF Marketplace thread regarding these new lights, with complete preorder information and an official features/UI description. Check it out!


Looks like we've got some new single cell lights coming up soon, both priced at $59. Can anyone share information about these new additions?

https://www.fenix-store.com/product_info.php?cPath=22_55&products_id=501
https://www.fenix-store.com/product_info.php?cPath=22_55&products_id=502

ETA:

These are NOT Fenix products, but 4sevens!

4sevens posted a teaser pic for us here!

Updated summary of features here!


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA) Part 2*



Man, I didn't really want to know yet!


----------



## HoopleHead (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA) Part 2*



HoopleHead said:


> screw it, im down. i got faith! ordered a D10 + CPF8 + Insurance.
> 
> hopefully this is an NDI killer, and will replace that as my non-work EDC. long runtimes on primaries hopefully!


 
alright fine, ordered an EX10 as well. i like the shorter form factor. why not. then ill probably keep the one i want and return or sell off the other...


update: hmmmm, maybe not...


----------



## Federal LG (Jun 20, 2008)

Which kind of LED we are talking about ?


----------



## Marduke (Jun 20, 2008)

Bah, too complicated for a pocket light. Could have been much simpler. Glad I didn't order it.


----------



## matrixshaman (Jun 20, 2008)

Marduke - thanks for the info on the MCU. It seems we have more confirmation on that in one of the last posts in the first thread. As far as batteries go you are right. But look at the runtimes listed for this light for RCR123 vs. 14500 - they are identical. Maybe that's just theoretical but I still don't think a 14500 has 50% more capacity in the real world.


----------



## WadeF (Jun 20, 2008)

Marduke said:


> Bah, too complicated for a pocket light. Could have been much simpler. Glad I didn't order it.


 
No way, it's very simple.


----------



## mchlwise (Jun 20, 2008)

WadeF said:


> No way, it's very simple.



Meh. :ironic:



> . . . _material deleted for same reason given by Unforgiven_. . .



It looks easy enough to get into Max or Min, but getting from either of those to somewhere in the middle seems a little cumbersome. 

I'd have preferred if it had 3 "settable" modes, so I could pre-set my own max, min, and middle and not have to adjust "on the fly" for something in between. 

:sigh:


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jun 20, 2008)

I have to say I am a little dissappointed if that is actually the UI that we have to use as well. Looks like a very nice light, but as some have stated, too complicated. I want something Newbie simple, mostly because I don't want to have to think about using it. Not that I can't grasp the concept, I just don't want to be bothered.

Also, I may just be spoiled, but with 180 lumens available as easily as they are in a Q5 Fenix, why go back to 130?


----------



## jbviau (Jun 20, 2008)

Hmm, well I did find the description a little confusing. If you have to triple click to get min brightness from OFF and you have to triple click and hold it to get max brightness from OFF, then what level do you get if you just click once from OFF?


----------



## mchlwise (Jun 20, 2008)

jbviau said:


> Hmm, well I did find the description a little confusing. If you have to triple click to get min brightness from OFF and you have to triple click and hold it to get max brightness from OFF, then what level do you get if you just click once from OFF?



The last level used - whatever that was.


----------



## matrixshaman (Jun 20, 2008)

Sounds like a great UI to me - no SOS or strobe just a click or two to get anything. But then I tend to like the more complex UI's - however this ones seems simple enough....
That last bit of info from beeboy02 pushed me over the edge - hopefully this is correct.


----------



## Centropolis (Jun 20, 2008)

jbviau said:


> Hmm, well I did find the description a little confusing. If you have to triple click to get min brightness from OFF and you have to triple click and hold it to get max brightness from OFF, then what level do you get if you just click once from OFF?



If you just click once from off....you should get whatever the level it is memorized in the light.

I ordered the EX10...cuz it looks tiny compared to the Extreme....very pocketable. I am still trying decide the 14500 to get. In terms of output it seems to be on par with the NDI.


----------



## WadeF (Jun 20, 2008)

If you click on from off I think you get the last mode use, but I'm not 100% sure on that. 

You can just ramp to whatever level you want, set it, and leave it. Then you have a 1-stage light that comes on and off at whatever level you set it. If you would need to drop down to min or max it's as easy as a couple clicks.


----------



## Centropolis (Jun 20, 2008)

AardvarkSagus said:


> I have to say I am a little dissappointed if that is actually the UI that we have to use as well. Looks like a very nice light, but as some have stated, too complicated. I want something Newbie simple, mostly because I don't want to have to think about using it. Not that I can't grasp the concept, I just don't want to be bothered.
> 
> Also, I may just be spoiled, but with 180 lumens available as easily as they are in a Q5 Fenix, why go back to 130?



Compared to the Fenix L1D or P2D, this is a bit more complicated but relatively speaking it's not that bad when you compared to and NDI or Liteflux.


----------



## Unforgiven (Jun 20, 2008)

_Administrative note

Post deleted from previous thread at posters request due to unconfirmed information posted_


----------



## mchlwise (Jun 20, 2008)

matrixshaman said:


> Sounds like a great UI to me - no SOS or strobe just a click or two to get anything. But then I tend to like the more complex UI's



You would LOVE the LiteFlux LF5XTwhatever that I just got. It's fully programmable, and complex enough to be a challenge. But once you've got it programmed, it can be as simple as you want it to be. I've got mine set for 3 modes only, low - med - high, no strobe at all. It remembers where I left it last time, and 2 clicks gets it to the next level - easy schmeezy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Centropolis (Jun 20, 2008)

Unforgiven said:


> _Administrative note
> 
> Post deleted from previous thread at posters request due to unconfirmed information posted_



OMG!!! I'm screwed! I pre-ordered one based on that info! I like the UI!


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jun 20, 2008)

Unforgiven said:


> _Administrative note
> 
> Post deleted from previous thread at posters request due to unconfirmed information posted_


Looks like the UI information has been taken back down. That gives me hope yet...


----------



## matrixshaman (Jun 20, 2008)

UH-Ohhh - bummer - that was the info I was counting on and made the purchase on. Well I am going to say either way it sounds like a light worth having.


----------



## mchlwise (Jun 20, 2008)

AardvarkSagus said:


> Looks like the UI information has been taken back down. That gives me hope yet...




We really COULD use some confirmation that that's the UI or not. 

Carrot? :candle:


----------



## I came to the light... (Jun 20, 2008)

Centropolis said:


> Compared to the Fenix L1D or P2D, this is a bit more complicated but relatively speaking it's not that bad when you compared to and NDI or Liteflux.


 
Actually the NDI's UI is a lot simpler (and has a forward clicky ). And it's easier to acess max on the LF5XT. 

The UI is pretty disappointing to me too. I'd love it if only you could acess max at any time with a press-hold, like on the LF5XT.


----------



## luke_28 (Jun 20, 2008)

AardvarkSagus said:


> Looks like the UI information has been taken back down. That gives me hope yet...


 

Ditto. I really hope that wasn't the ui. Too complicated.


----------



## Centropolis (Jun 20, 2008)

matrixshaman said:


> UH-Ohhh - bummer - that was the info I was counting on and made the purchase on. Well I am going to say either way it sounds like a light worth having.



Me too! I pre-ordered after the UI info. It sounded pretty convincing though. I hope it's not too far off.


----------



## I came to the light... (Jun 20, 2008)

Between clicking reply and submitting the reply the whole situation has changed...

Well, I hope it isn't the real UI. 4sevens? carrot?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 20, 2008)

This will be the most complicated thing I have ever used. The output ramping is something I want to try out. I think I can handle it but so far my most complicated UI is the A2 or H30!

That said I don't think it will knock my Milky E1L Outdoorsman out of my pocket for usual EDC. It's runtime is 2 hours on a primary with a VIP 500 driver and it's got a reflector instead of optic, single speed. 
If I think that I will need a nice low level or a super long runtime this will be my first choice. So I guess it has knocked one light of of it's way, my LM31 that used to be my low level long run EDC. 

It's good to have a lot of choices.
********************************************************************
OH I took too long to post! The UI post info may be BS! Now we have some sorting out to do. 

My interest grows even more!


----------



## carrot (Jun 20, 2008)

The UI will be simpler than HDS. As always there will be naysayers but I am certain those who take the time to fiddle for a few minutes will understand the brilliance of the design.

I must have missed the UI information "leak". Oh well. :shrug:


----------



## Centropolis (Jun 20, 2008)

carrot said:


> The UI will be simpler than HDS. As always there will be naysayers but I am certain those who take the time to fiddle for a few minutes will understand the brilliance of the design.
> 
> I must have missed the UI information "leak". Oh well. :shrug:



I have it saved but I don't want to post it up again because it may be wrong info. I may get in trouble for posting up something that the admin has taken down....


----------



## mchlwise (Jun 20, 2008)

carrot said:


> The UI will be simpler than HDS. As always there will be naysayers but I am certain those who take the time to fiddle for a few minutes will understand the brilliance of the design.
> 
> I must have missed the UI information "leak". Oh well. :shrug:



I copied and pasted a lot of it in post 8 above - before it was taken down. 

:shrug:


edit: Carrot's not confirming it's accurate... but he's not DENYING either. :tinfoil:


----------



## BabyDoc (Jun 20, 2008)

Where did the fiction of the UI that is still showing in post #8 come from?
I know we are all having fun guessing what these lights are all about, but some people actually take this seriously. Until it comes from 4Sevens, I won't believe a word of it.


----------



## Centropolis (Jun 20, 2008)

BabyDoc said:


> Where did the fiction of the UI that is still showing in post #8 come from?
> I know we are all having fun guessing what these lights are all about, but some people actually take this seriously. Until it comes from 4Sevens, I won't believe a word of it.



it came from a 'Unenlightened' member in Part 1 of this post. But it is now taken down by admin.


----------



## Blindasabat (Jun 20, 2008)

The UI SOUNDS a little complicated to read it, but it will be easier to use than Fenix or NDI. I am always wary of lending a digital Fenix to anyone because they always end up changing modes and strobing themselves or me. This UI will not change if you click off then back on - unlike most sequential mode lights. THe UI here is very similar to the Gladius with the tailcap turning of the Gladius replaced with clicks.

From OFF:
Click, Click, Click... On directly to low.
Click, Click, Click-hold... On directly to high.
Click once... last level used (which is NOT programmed by a wait period!!!!!! Awesome!!!)

From ON:
Click, click... Min brightness
Click, click-hold... Max brightness
Press-hold... Ramping (reversing just like the excellent Gladius UI!)
Click once... off

For Momentary, loosen the bezel.

Is that simple enough?

Don't be fooled by the seemingly complicated instructions. 


Centropolis said:


> Compared to the Fenix L1D or P2D, this is a bit more complicated but relatively speaking it's not that bad when you compared to and NDI or Liteflux.


----------



## Centropolis (Jun 20, 2008)

Blindasabat said:


> The UI SOUNDS a little complicated to read it, but it will be easier to use than Fenix or NDI. I am always wary of lending a digital Fenix to anyone because they always end up changing modes and strobing themselves or me. This UI will not change if you click off then back on - unlike most sequential mode lights. THe UI here is very similar to the Gladius with the tailcap turning of the Gladius replaced with triple clicks.
> 
> From OFF:
> Click, Click, Click... On directly to low.
> ...



This UI information have not been confirmed yet. However, I wouldn't be surprised if that IS the UI.


----------



## carrot (Jun 20, 2008)

What was that sound piece of advice?

When in doubt, deny everything?

Some people have a little too much spare time on their hands...

All I see is what I see from mchlwise's post where he quotes some user I've never heard of and you have to wonder how credible such a person might be. 

If I don't confirm or deny anything then there is no new information, correct?

So many details are a mystery. If one were to attempt to piece together all the bits of correct information, to which extent I will not comment on at this point late in the game (besides the usual mumbo jumbo to clarify the officially announced features), one would have a nice list of features but not so much a clear understanding of details.

By the way it is more fun to be cryptic than straightforward and concise. I should post like this more often.


----------



## d1dd1 (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jun 20, 2008)

I wouldn't want to mess with that UI...


----------



## DoubleDutch (Jun 20, 2008)

The fun of reading this thread is worth the €35 of my pre-order alone. :laughing:

And I am getting a free flashlight to boot! 

And I have no idea how it works!

Kees


----------



## merlocka (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm happy with that UI (whether it's the real one or not). It seems like a simplified NovaTac UI... not quite as flexible, but what I'm reading, just as usable if not moreso.

Looks like another light that will make me not need any new lights


----------



## Centropolis (Jun 20, 2008)

merlocka said:


> I'm happy with that UI. It seems like a simplified NovaTac UI... not quite as flexible, but what I'm reading, just as usable if not moreso.
> 
> Looks like another light that will make me not need any new lights



But from Carrot's 'voice', it doesn't sound like that's the UI. Oh well, it's only a FULL WEEK's away from the release. Can't wait any longer! :hairpull:


----------



## carrot (Jun 20, 2008)

merlocka said:


> Looks like another light that will make me not need any new lights



Oh, I bought "the light" years ago. Too bad they aren't made anymore or else I'd recommend it to you too.


----------



## yekim (Jun 20, 2008)

I was excited about buying a 7777 light, I am a bit bummed about it being a Nitecore.


----------



## merlocka (Jun 20, 2008)

Hoping that there has been some effort on the beam shape, would love to see a bit more of a flood (or more of a SSC-like dispersion) than many of the current small AA/CR123 lights.


----------



## carrot (Jun 20, 2008)

4sevens has chosen his OEM based on his high expectations of quality.


----------



## foxracer72 (Jun 20, 2008)

pre ordered the ex10, i was going to get the zebra light for my big 6 day hike in Yosemite so i decided why not, as for the UI im not worried i play alot of playstation and its always confusing the first time you get a new game to get the hang of it, then its like butta.


----------



## ninjaboigt (Jun 20, 2008)

wow that does sound complicated, but i cant judge this light yet untill it comes out. until then.. HMMMMMMMM


----------



## Thujone (Jun 20, 2008)

Looks like I misspoke on my graph, That was my best RCR vs my worst 14500 and I only have 11 not 13 AW RCRs. Here is a complete graph. Including one very poor RCR, AW Cells are numbered in order of purchase ranging from late 06 for the first few to just a few months ago for the last few. The 14500 cells are both from early 07. I am sure they have also improved.







Considering the average cap of the cells I think backs up my 50% statement.


----------



## orcinus (Jun 20, 2008)

Regardless of whether the "fake" UI information is... well... fake or not (BTW, i think there was another flashlight somewhere around here using a similar one, besides Gladius), i REALLY don't get people who claim THAT'S complicated. It's anything but.

I'm guessing it's the same kind of people who have "12:00" blinking on all their domestic appliances. How they deal with using a computer and posting on forums eludes me (kidding, of course ).



carrot said:


> So many details are a mystery.



I bet it's going to have a plutonium-powered emergency backup cell, a flux capacitor and an accelerometer-based UI


----------



## carrot (Jun 20, 2008)

A lot of my domestic appliances have 12:00 blinking on them. Except this one Sony VCR I had, it has a knob that you spin to set the time and do all sorts of neat tricks. That was cool.

You'd laugh at how long it took me to figure out this one microwave... you had to like enter the times in reverse polish notation.


----------



## mighty82 (Jun 20, 2008)

merlocka said:


> Hoping that there has been some effort on the beam shape, would love to see a bit more of a flood (or more of a SSC-like dispersion) than many of the current small AA/CR123 lights.


The beam from the LF5XT is extremely good :thumbsup:. It has a narrower hotspot and a narrower spill than my L1D or any other edc light I have, but it still lights up so much more than every other light I have because of the extremely bright spill surrounding the hotspot. 

The "spill" is not only spill. The reflector actually adds to the spill too, not only the hotspot like with a normal reflector. It's the perfect beam. I hope this is similar. Not the old fenix'ish beam. :duh2:


----------



## orcinus (Jun 20, 2008)

carrot said:


> reverse polish notation.



This trumps any/all blinking 12:00's


----------



## carrot (Jun 20, 2008)

orcinus said:


> This trumps any/all blinking 12:00's


I swear, the next time I meet an older Sanyo microwave again I'm just going to try shouting at it until it works.


----------



## matt0 (Jun 20, 2008)

orcinus said:


> I bet it's going to have a plutonium-powered emergency backup cell, a flux capacitor and an accelerometer-based UI



Nahh... A *flux capacitor* costs too much to sell for only $59


----------



## mchlwise (Jun 20, 2008)

carrot said:


> By the way it is more fun to be cryptic than straightforward and concise. I should post like this more often.



You are clearly enjoying this WAY too much.


----------



## TECENG (Jun 20, 2008)

With all the hoopla surrounding this light prior to it's release, I think we should name it the iFlashlight :wave:


----------



## jchoo (Jun 20, 2008)

matt0 said:


> Nahh... A *flux capacitor* costs too much to sell for only $59



I guess it depends on the model they use. :nana:


----------



## orcinus (Jun 20, 2008)

carrot said:


> I swear, the next time I meet an older Sanyo microwave again I'm just going to try shouting at it until it works.



I get the same feeling each time the power goes out and i have to reprogram the phone / answering machine. It's an old non-DECT Panasonic affair with a two digit LCD, useless voice prompts (that usually tell you what happens AFTER the fact) and the most counter-intuitive numeric keypad interface imaginable.

In the end, i've resorted to making a check-list and just sticking it near the phone instead of memorizing the instructions.


----------



## orcinus (Jun 20, 2008)

Just in case someone was wondering, this is where beeboy02 got his info from (and came from):

http://www.thaicpf.com/webboard/index.php?topic=472

Apparently, there's much more leakage in Thailand 


(don't ask me what it says, i have no idea - i just dug around until i found this)
(Edit: Just to stress it one more time - the information from thaicpf was posted here AND TAKEN DOWN as unconfirmed!)


----------



## ninjaboigt (Jun 20, 2008)

the way something Sounds and the way something Is, is completely diffrent, i've never messed with a fenix's UI until i just decided to buy it and now fliping thru the levels are easy, sounded hard are first, but turned out to be very easy

samething with the way post number 8 described the UI, sounds difficult, but sooner or later it'll become second nature, i'd rather have a bezel ring.


----------



## Thujone (Jun 20, 2008)

orcinus said:


> Just in case someone was wondering, this is where beeboy02 got his info from (and came from):
> 
> http://www.thaicpf.com/webboard/index.php?topic=472
> 
> ...



Alright, ready to order now... :thumbsup:


----------



## momonbubu (Jun 20, 2008)

Just received new litflux lf5xt but this light is very very tempting. D'oh, here goes my weekly lunch budget again. ............... (ok ok i'll take lunch from home now wify)


----------



## HoopleHead (Jun 20, 2008)

orcinus said:


> http://www.thaicpf.com/webboard/index.php?topic=472


 

hmmm, if this is legit it changes my decision... not quite the NDI killer i had hoped for


----------



## Paul6ppca (Jun 20, 2008)

When is the real info to be released? Hopefully by 7777.When are they going to ship , is a list of preorders being compiled to confirm those that have prepaid.
Its definitly kept me entertained today!!


----------



## momonbubu (Jun 20, 2008)

HoopleHead said:


> hmmm, if this is legit it changes my decision... not quite the NDI killer i had hoped for



Its more like modern version of NDI, using MCU controller and different switch, also without crenelated bezel.


----------



## LED-holic (Jun 20, 2008)

hmm, the story gets more intriguing!!!


----------



## matrixshaman (Jun 20, 2008)

mchlwise said:


> You would LOVE the LiteFlux LF5XTwhatever that I just got. It's fully programmable, and complex enough to be a challenge. But once you've got it programmed, it can be as simple as you want it to be. I've got mine set for 3 modes only, low - med - high, no strobe at all. It remembers where I left it last time, and 2 clicks gets it to the next level - easy schmeezy. :thumbsup:



Yes I believe I'll like it - got one on order since early on - probabaly would have had one but I got picky on tint so waiting on the next batch. Lots of cool lights coming out and as I said in the LF5XT thread that using the MCU is groundbreaking and others should take note - it will catch on fast. Seems that was a good prediction ....


----------



## ninjaboigt (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *orcinus* 

 
_http://www.thaicpf.com/webboard/index.php?topic=472_


WHAT! no ANTI ROLL!?! LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## orcinus (Jun 20, 2008)

**** ALERT! ****
* 

Once again, the info from the thaicpf forum IS THE SAME as the info that has been posted in thread #1, then TAKEN DOWN as unconfirmed!


***** ALERT! ***

*


----------



## Thujone (Jun 20, 2008)

Just in case the thaicpf link becomes unreachable here is the text from it. Along with a pic that i hadn't seen yet showing the LED.



> *Features:*
> Unique electronic-controlled switch, very reliable;
> Unique Infinitely Variable Digital-controlled Brightness System;
> Quick direct access min & max brightness, very simple user interface;
> ...


----------



## Federal LG (Jun 20, 2008)

Bah... I will not buy it.

It looks like my Lumapower IncenDio...

I think I´m gonna check that new "focus adjust light" from Fenix!


----------



## carrot (Jun 20, 2008)

Federal LG said:


> Bah... I will not buy it.
> 
> It looks like my Lumapower IncenDio...
> 
> I think I´m gonna check that new "focus adjust light" from Fenix!



There goes an old saying, "Don't judge a book by its cover." 

I would claim that very little is gleaned about this light by just looking at pictures. The real value is in its features.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 20, 2008)

But what if the book is made of human skin and has a face on it that bites at you?!
:tinfoil:


----------



## carrot (Jun 20, 2008)

Sgt. LED said:


> But what if the book is made of human skin and has a face on it that bites at you?!
> :tinfoil:


Then you toss it in the microwave before using it.


----------



## Beamhead (Jun 20, 2008)

Sgt. LED said:


> But what if the book is made of human skin and has a face on it that bites at you?!
> :tinfoil:


 
I'll just use my "boomstick".:devil:
Shop smart, shop SSSSSSSS mart.


----------



## orcinus (Jun 20, 2008)

carrot said:


> Then you toss it in the microwave before using it.



(after taking care to set the clock, of course )


----------



## WadeF (Jun 20, 2008)

So this light is basically a NDI but smaller, better switch, better UI. Hopefully it will have a better beam. Also it should be stronger aluminum, tougher HA, more aggresive knurling. All this for LESS than the NDI! I can't wait.


----------



## carrot (Jun 20, 2008)

orcinus said:


> (after taking care to set the clock, of course )


Oh yes, don't forget you have to calculate your time in reverse polish notation as well.


----------



## ninjaboigt (Jun 20, 2008)

Federal LG said:


> I think I´m gonna check that new "focus adjust light" from Fenix!


 

thats what i was thinking, but we'll have to see


----------



## mchlwise (Jun 20, 2008)

orcinus said:


> **** ALERT! ****
> *
> 
> Once again, the info from the thaicpf forum IS THE SAME as the info that has been posted in thread #1, then TAKEN DOWN as unconfirmed!
> ...



I wonder if that's because: 

1) It's TRUE! 
2) It's FALSE! 
or
3) The U.I. hasn't been fully worked out yet, so they don't know what it's really going to look like, so they don't want it out there.

:shrug:


----------



## Thujone (Jun 20, 2008)

I am going to have to say that the thaicpf link passes the smell test. Even if it is just a base they are building from I am willing to bet that at the point in time those pics were shot it was 100% accurate info.


----------



## BabyDoc (Jun 20, 2008)

It looks like a nice EDC light for the money. It kind of reminds of a skinny Novatac with the heavy knurling from one end to the other, the flat tail switch, and the tail standability. The ramping operating from the tailswitch alone without the back and forth twisty ramping is also like the Novatac. The tail switch should be more reliable than on the Defender. At least it is different. I am still trying to figure out what McGiizmo feature it has, for which a royalty has to be paid.

There still are a lot of unaswered questions. It has the Nitcore name on it, which doesn't sound like 4Seven is the manufacturer at all. If it was being made for 4Seven by Nitecore, why put NiteCore's name on it? In any case, this being a NiteCore light makes a lot of sense if Fenix-Store is going to be the new USA distributer of NiteCore. I'll bet Fenix-Store will announce their NiteCore distributership at the same time this new model is officially released.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Jun 20, 2008)

Personally I'm interested in this light because I have some faith in 7777's. Although my first NDI was a dud, I do like my Nightcore, so IF this is a collaboration with them it's fine by me. IF it isn't this is also fine... it truly makes no difference. The leaked UI rumor sounds okay to me, I'd probably buy it. If it is different I'm okay with that too. As long as it doen't use a reverse clicky with a UI that makes me cycle thru everyting including an SOS then I'll be okay with the UI.

The things I want in a light are availibility... limited run lights are useless imho. Good price... it doesn't matter how good the light is if only 1% of the people can afford one. Durability, usability, battery type, beam pattern. Will it survive a fall or an impact on a big rock? As mentioned above is the UI decent? Does it use a good battery type? How well does it use the light?

Some of these are covered already. Most notably the first two which, to me, are the most improtant things. For a lot of the other factors, again I trust 7777's isn't going to be peddling crud; he has a solid reputation to uphold and a business to run. I can't wait to see what he has come up with. And can't help but chuckle at this thread beleiving everything that gets posted. _Much ado about nothing._


----------



## importculture (Jun 20, 2008)

I just can't believe this thread jumped 8 pages in 1 day! If this keeps up I won't have time to read anything else on CPF. As for the UI I still prefer the jetbeam UI but I'm still going to order 2 more. The UI seems simple enough. Wish the body design was more interesting or aggresive like the CR Nitecore but it looks solid. Good thing there's only 1 more week of this speculation.


----------



## Daylo (Jun 20, 2008)

I think this light looks great, amazing for the price. I'm glad I put my order in early.


----------



## pdelagar (Jun 20, 2008)

I don't know if this has already been said, but the fat that "D" means a AA light (Defender) and "EX" a C123A light (Extreme) plus the fact that $sevens seems to be the new NiteCore distributor in the US makes me think that somehow EdgeTac may be part of this.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 20, 2008)

:laughing:Boom stick, S mart!
Awesome.

Hey is this thread still about the flashlight? Let's hijack it and start complaining about gas prices or something. I don't want to know more about the light till I get it in my hands.

Here we go: Name the headling from your local newspaper today!
My local paper was something about an overpasss being worked on.


----------



## orcinus (Jun 20, 2008)

Argh!
I've succumbed to the madness and preordered a D10 

It's like... a sickness. And i'm not even a flashaholic proper.


----------



## Burgess (Jun 20, 2008)

*Here we go: Name the headling from your local newspaper today!*


My newspaper sez:


*4Sevens to introduce 2 new Flashlights !*

:devil:
_


----------



## matrixshaman (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm surprised at the negative comments on the Nitecore DI - I think it's a great light and AFAIK most people really like it. Some have it as their primary EDC. For me it has stood next to my Novatac or HDS as my secondary EDC or primary AA EDC. So other than a few dud NDI's I think Nitecore rivaled some records for creating a lot of excitement with their first light. From my experience with Nitecore I'd gladly buy anything they are making (if I can squeeze it into the shrinking budget) and if 4sevens is involved and there is even a little bit of McGizmo design that just about makes it a guaranteed LAUNCH. 

Maybe a few were initially disappointed in thinking they were getting a 4sevens/McGizmo custom for $59 and that may still be somewhat true but you had to know someone overseas was making it if it's going for anywhere in that price range.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jun 20, 2008)

....... Uh ...... so ..........

Exactly how *DO* you set the time on this new 7777 light ??
.


----------



## Yapo (Jun 20, 2008)

I hope the specs from the thaicpf are indeed wrong...same 130 lumen max on all battery types doesnt seem right although i guess it is nice to have a >1hr runtime on lithiums (although i'll be using nimh if i do get the D10) and also i hope the minimum will be lower than 3 lumens...still looking for a 1 lumen or less low.


----------



## Marduke (Jun 20, 2008)

130 *TORCH* lumens folks..... Same specs as the NDI. 180 emitter, 130 torch.


----------



## ibcj (Jun 20, 2008)

Based upon the description of the ui, I would guess there is a kilroy which activates the momentary feature when the head is unscrewed approx one turn. This combined with the nickle piston for activation would be the portion which has some McGizmo to it. It's almost like the function of the III-PD, but a little more complex with the variable brightness settings. It sounds promising. 

With the addition of the stainless steel bezel for the cr-123 model, it would be great to have a flat aluminum one included too. I've seen some bezeled lights which are much too aggressive for my liking. A mild bezel which would not effect the beam would be best IMO.


----------



## LA OZ (Jun 20, 2008)

The UI seems to be a cross between HDS and my Gladius. It however seems overly complicated when reading the instruction.

Still not sure what LED it uses and how the brightness level will be controlled.

This seems to be a nice light with the nice price tag. Have to wait and see some review before I jump.


----------



## regulator (Jun 20, 2008)

Does anyone have a guess or know if the HAIII is going to be natural or black. From the pictures it looks black (hard to tell). Typically Nightcore lights are natural. I would hope for the dark natural.


----------



## Blindasabat (Jun 20, 2008)

Given what we know (or speculate) so far, I only have three real questions I will need answered before buying
1) is it PWM, and if it is, is the frequency high enough we would not notice?
2) Will there be any with a warm tint?
3) Is there a delay after pressing the button? 
4) I see the low of ~3L, but hoping for much lower.


----------



## ackbar (Jun 20, 2008)

I hope this light has strobe. I don't care if it is tucked away so that people who don't like it don't have to deal with it.


----------



## nanotech17 (Jun 20, 2008)

ackbar said:


> I hope this light has strobe. I don't care if it is tucked away so that people who don't like it don't have to deal with it.



me too, i want strobe mode :shrug:


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 20, 2008)

I want a free solar charger and R123's for mine.

And the puppy......


----------



## Lite_me (Jun 20, 2008)

nanotech17 said:


> me too, i want strobe mode :shrug:


I prefer to have strobe too, but no SOS. And tucked away somehow like the NDI. Perfect!


----------



## GarageBoy (Jun 20, 2008)

Confirm/Deny SOS or Strobe?

BTW: carrot, I find it funny that you use an iphone and can't set the time on a microwave


----------



## BytorJr (Jun 20, 2008)

Dang...I'm torn between AA and 123A. 

I like the shorter form factor, but I've got tons of 123a lights, and only an old Fenix L1 and a [email protected] AA for AA lights. Kinda puts me on the AA light doesn't it.

Suggestions? I'm "needing" a new light.


----------



## ackbar (Jun 20, 2008)

Come to think of it, there is ABSOLUTELY NO REASON why we can't have 2 versions of this light since it is MCU controlled. One bare boned version for those who HATE strobe and another with all the bells and whistles.

I like the leaked UI. The only change I would make is to have a triple click for changing modes. From steady to strobe and then perhaps SOS.


----------



## matrixshaman (Jun 21, 2008)

Blindasabat said:


> Given what we know (or speculate) so far, I only have three real questions I will need answered before buying
> 1) is it PWM, and if it is, is the frequency high enough we would not notice?
> 2) Will there be any with a warm tint?
> 3) Is there a delay after pressing the button?
> 4) I see the low of ~3L, but hoping for much lower.



1) Just a guess here but I can't see any reason Nitecore (a fair assumption I believe) would go backwards and make a light with noticeable PWM. NDI didn't have it so I'm guessing this one won't either. 
2) Nearly all lights sold have warm, cool and a lot in between - it's still mostly a lottery except for a few GT lights
3) doubt it - why would there be a delay?
4) It's good to hope :laughing:


----------



## e0603 (Jun 21, 2008)

The biggest concern I have of the _possible _UI is that it could be difficult to return to a consistent medium mode. One common usage pattern for me would be a medium mode while outside and then the lowest low while inside...then repeat. The way it sounds, I'd have to press and hold to set the medium mode each time. I wonder if there's any chance that every time you turn the light on without multiple clicks it would go to the user-defined mode? Meaning it would never "remember" the high and low modes, because those can be accessed directly at any time.

On the other hand, maybe resetting the "medium" mode each time is a good thing...depending on things like the phase of the moon, how cloudy it is, and other sources of ambient light, the perfect medium mode may be different each night. In a sense it's not all that different than the Titan in that you can always get the right amount of light each time (like many I'm really looking forward to the T1A). It's just a matter of timing the hold of a button rather than twisting a certain number of degrees to get the desired light level. I think I'm starting to warm to the idea as I type this post.  Regardless of the details, I hope the UI is very responsive.

As an aside...I'm curious about whether you can change levels while in momentary mode or whether it always uses the memorized mode for momentary.

Also, while I'm posting, let me say I really like the official pics that have been posted so far. It could be great some time to offer an *option* to have a more "tactical" appearance like the impressive-looking LF5XT, but it's also great to have some nice clean and trim advanced lights too.

With all that has been discussed, speculated, and (possibly) leaked about these lights, I still have a feeling there will be some surprises when all the official info is released!


----------



## SilentK (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow these things are looking great. i will go for the AA one. Those things are very small.



edit: ouch. i dont think i will be able to use these. LOL! i just burnt the S*** out of my finger by seeing how hot the center of the glass on my POB is. Silly silly me.


----------



## e0603 (Jun 21, 2008)

matrixshaman said:


> 3) doubt it - why would there be a delay?



I'm guessing this is in reference to the LF5XT (also MCU-controlled), which in many circumstances has a delay after a click while it waits to see if you're going to click again. IMHO, an appropriately short delay makes for smoother operation and would not even be noticeable. However, the LF5XT's delay is 0.4 seconds, which some feel is excessive.


----------



## husky20 (Jun 21, 2008)

I like the strobe feature on my fenix's but i think the sos is kind of lame and worthless.I would use strobe to signal for help if i ever was in a sitution where i needed to signal.I think it would get more attention than sos.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 21, 2008)

How about a pinata mode for when you want candy? SOS and strobe really hurt my eyes when I am sneaking around the house trying to not wake up anyone. I sold that light. If this one has them I'll try to avoid them but in the end I know I'd end up selling it after I temporarily blind myself. I should probably fully wake up before trying to use something with flashy features huh. I don't know, who's going to Taco Bell?

MMmmmm burrito. 
I am very tired, excuse my insanity.
Where is the fire extinguisher.


----------



## carrot (Jun 21, 2008)

GarageBoy said:


> Confirm/Deny SOS or Strobe?
> 
> BTW: carrot, I find it funny that you use an iphone and can't set the time on a microwave



Hey if Apple made a microwave I'd definitely be able to set the time on that. It'd be like, all user friendly and stuff.

In other news, I went to Six Flags Magic Mountain today and the newly revamped X2 (formerly X) is freaking amazing! 

Sgt. LED, we'll have to keep our fingers crossed for a piñata mode. 4sevens hasn't decided whether or not to add that to this model or add it to the next. Hopefully this model because I want candy too! :mecry:


----------



## 4sevens (Jun 21, 2008)

I've some production pictures that our thai friends don't have. 
Since the release date is very soon I'm going to drop four pictures here 

The stainless bezel is beautiful as well as functional (EX10 only)









Nickel plating adds a classy final touch





No guts, no glory





Oh... btw, the light is fully regulated. Low output as low as 3 lumens.


----------



## Daniel_sk (Jun 21, 2008)

4sevens said:


> Oh... btw, the light is fully regulated. Low output as low as 3 lumens.


Finally contact points as they should be. Not those 0.1mm thin contact points like on Fenix or NDI. This is so much better! :thumbsup:


----------



## nanotech17 (Jun 21, 2008)

nice 
still no strobe mode ?


----------



## orcinus (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow! Those pics look almost like renderings! 
The finish is so neat and clean!


----------



## ackbar (Jun 21, 2008)

What a roller coaster! I am now torn between this and the Liteflux LF5XT. What to do?? What to do?!?


----------



## Daniel_sk (Jun 21, 2008)

ackbar said:


> What a roller coaster! I am now torn between this and the Liteflux LF5XT. What to do?? What to do?!?


 
Buy both! Buy both! :tinfoil:


----------



## sune (Jun 21, 2008)

4sevens said:


> I've some production pictures that our thai friends don't have.
> Since the release date is very soon I'm going to drop four pictures here



A very small question since the release date is so close...

Does the EX10 have a bigger reflector (larger diameter) than the D10 since it's thicker? (0.85 in vs 0.75 in)
:thinking:


----------



## Ty_Bower (Jun 21, 2008)

BabyDoc said:


> I am still trying to figure out what McGiizmo feature it has, for which a royalty has to be paid.



Maybe it has the McR reflector in it?


----------



## orcinus (Jun 21, 2008)

ackbar said:


> What a roller coaster! I am now torn between this and the Liteflux LF5XT. What to do?? What to do?!?



In the same situation and guess what i did 

Combined with a bunch of Fenixes i've ordered a week ago (some of them to give away), I'm now TOTALLY over my budget. But i'm justifying it as a birthday present to myself :nana:


----------



## Ty_Bower (Jun 21, 2008)

4sevens said:


> I've some production pictures that our thai friends don't have.



The contact point reminds me of the one in the head of my Lumapower M3. There's a tiny microswitch inside the head, underneath the contact point. I can't help but wonder if a switch like that operates the 47s light. They could have built a short nickel plated "piston" (more of a disc with a o-ring around it) that goes in the tail end of the light. The piston gives the whole thing a little play so that batteries of differing lengths doesn't screw the whole thing up. The switching would work something like the old Arc4.

Of course, this is all conjecture on my part.


----------



## e0603 (Jun 21, 2008)

sune said:


> Does the EX10 have a bigger reflector (larger diameter) than the D10 since it's thicker? (0.85 in vs 0.75 in)
> :thinking:



Just speculation, but that may be the cause for the stainless bezel, narrowing the diameter of the EX10 to match the D10 so they can use the same reflector.

Great pics 4sevens! I couldn't ask for anything more on design and construction, it looks perfect!


----------



## 04orgZx6r (Jun 21, 2008)

SS bezel on the D10? Please


----------



## ackbar (Jun 21, 2008)

orcinus said:


> In the same situation and guess what i did
> 
> Combined with a bunch of Fenixes i've ordered a week ago (some of them to give away), I'm now TOTALLY over my budget. But i'm justifying it as a birthday present to myself :nana:



I guess I could go that route. But I think I better sit back and enjoy the ride. Wait until it is over before I open my wallet again.

man on man do I hate waiting. I guess that is moot since anything I buy will spend 2 weeks at customs. :F


----------



## orcinus (Jun 21, 2008)

For me there's shipping time (probably around two weeks for first class international, right?) on top of customs


----------



## nanotech17 (Jun 21, 2008)

orcinus said:


> For me there's shipping time (probably around two weeks for first class international, right?) on top of customs



for me 9 days ( base on my purchase via Fenix-Store )


----------



## orcinus (Jun 21, 2008)

You're in Kuala Lumpur, right?

The thing is, it seems first class int. delivery times are something of a gamble. According to USPS, it can be anywhere between 7 and 21 days. I think i've seen someone from Europe post here (or was it somewhere else) it took about 14 days to get their parcel from Fenix-Store.


----------



## ackbar (Jun 21, 2008)

shipping time usually isn't too bad for me. It is just damn customs. they ALWAYS take 2 weeks.. if not more. I've had things shipped from the other side of the world and things just across the border, ordered the same time, show at the same time.

It is sad when I can practically spit across the border and still have to wait 2 weeks for it to show up!

CCRA I HATE YOU!


----------



## nanotech17 (Jun 21, 2008)

orcinus said:


> You're in Kuala Lumpur, right?
> 
> The thing is, it seems first class int. delivery times are something of a gamble. According to USPS, it can be anywhere between 7 and 21 days. I think i've seen someone from Europe post here (or was it somewhere else) it took about 14 days to get their parcel from Fenix-Store.



Yes correct I'm in near KL.


----------



## Ty_Bower (Jun 21, 2008)

So, is the $59 a special introductory price? Is there going to be a big price increase after the first batch sells out?


----------



## Centropolis (Jun 21, 2008)

ackbar said:


> shipping time usually isn't too bad for me. It is just damn customs. they ALWAYS take 2 weeks.. if not more. I've had things shipped from the other side of the world and things just across the border, ordered the same time, show at the same time.
> 
> It is sad when I can practically spit across the border and still have to wait 2 weeks for it to show up!
> 
> CCRA I HATE YOU!



It's CRA now. 

Hey, we have maybe 2 or 3 CPFers from Toronto GTA and area. Maybe we should organize a get-together.

Shipping for us Canadian sucks.....takes too long....costs too much.....


----------



## Spackle (Jun 21, 2008)

Marduke said:


> Bah, too complicated for a pocket light. Could have been much simpler. Glad I didn't order it.



I have a Fenix P2D and this EX10 looks like a better made light to me. Also, I don't think EX10 sounds too complicated to operate. In fact, being able to set the brightness level I want to use when it first comes on sounds like a great feature to me. I'm glad I ordered it.


----------



## enLIGHTenment (Jun 21, 2008)

4sevens said:


>



Is the head sealed or is there some way to open it?

Secondly, assuming the leaked UI is accurate, adding one or more programmable levels would be desirable. With presets for min and max but only one memory level, it will be difficult to get a consistent medium level because the light will (probably?) overwrite the memory level every time the user uses a preset to jump to min or max.


----------



## Zeige (Jun 21, 2008)

4sevens said:


> I've some production pictures that our thai friends don't have.
> Since the release date is very soon I'm going to drop four pictures here
> 
> The stainless bezel is beautiful as well as functional
> ...


 

Looks Great!, I cant wait to get mine.....


----------



## ibcj (Jun 21, 2008)

4sevens - Thanks for posting some more pics. You have eased my fears of aggressive bezel crenulations.  The machining and anodizing look great in the pics. 

Ty_Bower - Your assessment of the switch function makes sense to me also. I guess only the final product in hand will reveal for sure.


----------



## matrixshaman (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks 4sevens for the confirmation pics! Very very nice! 

:twothumbs


----------



## Oddjob (Jun 21, 2008)

I am happy to see a non crenelated bezel. Thanks for the pics 4sevens!


----------



## ackbar (Jun 21, 2008)

Centropolis said:


> It's CRA now.
> 
> Hey, we have maybe 2 or 3 CPFers from Toronto GTA and area. Maybe we should organize a get-together.
> 
> Shipping for us Canadian sucks.....takes too long....costs too much.....



Either way.. I HATE THEM! A GTA get together would be great!


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 21, 2008)

That nice SS bezel looks reflective and angled enough to strengthen your spill intensity to a noticable degree. I like that!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw (Jun 21, 2008)

could someone who has been following religiously update me?
i fell out of the loop when the new thread was created (this must be the fasted growing thread in the history of cpf, new thread gone to 5+ pages ina day!)


thanks

annnnd, it looks like fenixstore will be getting a good sum of money from me soon....

Crenshaw


----------



## importculture (Jun 21, 2008)

4sevens said:


>


 
Thanks so much for the new pictures. The lights look awesome. Very proud of my preorders thanks soo much.


----------



## DoubleDutch (Jun 21, 2008)

Spackle,

:welcome:

Kees


----------



## SomeoneSomewhere (Jun 21, 2008)

I wonder if the finished edition will have anything special going on in the middle of the light. The pictures on that other site showed the whole light but 28 has just been showing the front and nether regions which shows pretty much the important parts, if the main tube is just plain knurling.

I hope so, a completely knurled tube is a little plain for my tests. But then I'm not very practical so I'd probably buy it if it came with racing stripes. _They make it go faster!_


----------



## mighty82 (Jun 21, 2008)

SomeoneSomewhere said:


> I wonder if the finished edition will have anything special going on in the middle of the light. The pictures on that other site showed the whole light but 28 has just been showing the front and nether regions which shows pretty much the important parts, if the main tube is just plain knurling.
> 
> I hope so, a completely knurled tube is a little plain for my tests. But then I'm not very practical so I'd probably buy it if it came with racing stripes. _They make it go faster!_


We have already seen several pictures of the whole light, I dont think they are going to change it drastically now, right before they are released.


----------



## Thujone (Jun 21, 2008)

If it ends up being a private run exclusive to 4Sevens like it appears to be then I hope 4Sevens is on the light somewhere. 

Nitecore EX10
4Sevens Custom

Something to that affect...


----------



## cat (Jun 21, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> could someone who has been following religiously update me?
> i fell out of the loop when the new thread was created (this must be the fasted growing thread in the history of cpf, new thread gone to 5+ pages ina day!)



Is this another thread? ! It looks like I've missed a lot. I'm gonna have to go back through these pages, and make up my mind. waow, it must be happening really quickly if even Crenshaw fell behind ;=) 

@doubledutch: 1 foot below sea level doesn't seem like a good place to be, with all the floods these days, and the global warming and so on. ...I can't remember the name of the boy who stuck his finger in the dyke and saved people....too long ago, but it must've made an impression that I remember the story after so many years. 

re Canada customs: My sympathies. My impression is that there are some nasty/officious/police-state-like aspects of the govt.,...but then again, you're better off than being here. :=/


----------



## orcinus (Jun 21, 2008)

**** UPDATED SUMMARY ****

*1.* 4sevens is building a new store to accommodate the new products
*2.* They are on the fenix-store web site so early testers can access them
*3.* They ARE NOT headlamps
*4.* Production is well underway
*5.* It will be Radical & Different (TM)
*6.* Release time should be 1-2 weeks
*7.* McGizmo was paid royalty for an aspect of the design
*8.* IT'S NOT A FENIX LIGHT!
*9.* The products aren't "pure 4Sevens lights" either
*10.* 4Sevens will have pre-production units with him @ SE Regional
*11.* They are not the same as LF5XT
*12.* Simple and intuitive design
*13.* Very pocket friendly
*14.* Initial run will be 500 pcs. of each
*15.* (Very) possibly a Nitecore flashlight

*Early specs:*
- 7075 military grade Al
- both models will use both primary (AA and CR123) as well as li-ion batteries (14500, rcr123)
- nickel-plated, "hard", piston drive button
- moderately aggressive knurling
- MCU controlled
- D10 is AA sized
- EX10 is CR123 sized
- EX10 will have a st. steel bezel (not shown on the photos)
- D10 3.5 x 0.75 in (8.89 x 1.91 cm)
- EX10 3.0 x 0.85 in (7.62 x 2.16 cm)

*Leaked specs (taken down by OP as unconfirmed):*
- unique electronic-controlled switch, very reliable
- continuous variable brightness, quick direct access min & max brightness
- HA Type III finish
- resistance to impact by dropping according to US MIL-STD-810F
- waterproof to IPX-8 standard
- 130 torch lumens
- metal reflector
- impact-resistant optical lens with Dual-Coating
- tactical lanyards braided with military grade 550 parachute-cord

*Leaked UI description (taken down by OP as unconfirmed):*
- From OFF:
Click, Click, Click = On directly to low
Click, Click, Click-hold = On directly to high
Click once = Last level used
- From ON:
Click, click = Min brightness
Click, click-hold = Max brightness
Press-hold = Ramping (reverses if you do it again)
Click once = Off
- For Momentary, loosen the bezel.

*People in the know:*
- [email protected]
- carrot
- tpman

*Official pics:

*

























*Leaked pics:*






















*Obligatory rodent of doom (he migrated to the new thread):*







**** UPDATED SUMMARY ****


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Jun 21, 2008)

Resembles the new Lumapower lights


----------



## SilentK (Jun 21, 2008)

So this is a nitecore light? with nitecore ingraving? Sweet! Wil this be a full production light of is this a limited run item?


----------



## Burgess (Jun 21, 2008)

Sounds like a Limited-Production Run.


4sevens stated 500 pieces of each model.



Edited to Add:

Upon closer inspection, 
it sounds like the INITIAL production run
is 500 pieces.

Did Not intend to say that it's gonna' be a Limited Production run.

Hopefully, they'll be making (and selling) Lots and Lots of 'em.

:twothumbs

End_Edit
_


----------



## Thujone (Jun 21, 2008)

Burgess said:


> Sounds like a Limited-Production Run.
> 
> 
> 4sevens stated 500 pieces of each model.
> ...




I took his 500 unit statement to mean he was not going to start a sales thread untill he had that may in stock. Perhaps I am wrong but I did not feel like he capped the production in that post.


----------



## Marduke (Jun 21, 2008)

I took 500 to mean initial production run, not total ever to be made.


----------



## orcinus (Jun 21, 2008)

As written above - 500 pieces each *initial run*.


----------



## yekim (Jun 21, 2008)

yekim said:


> I was excited about buying a 7777 light, I am a bit bummed about it being a Nitecore.




I have to take this back...I apologize. Judging from the pics and the specs the new lights look like they are going to be serious winners.


----------



## WadeF (Jun 21, 2008)

Pics of the finishing touches look great! This will be a great and affordable EDC! I'm very excited to get mine.


----------



## Crenshaw (Jun 21, 2008)

orcinus said:


> **** UPDATED SUMMARY ****



thank you! looks like ill be preordering as soon as i have cash on hand

Ex10 and NE! 

Crenshaw


----------



## streetmaster (Jun 21, 2008)

These lights look amazing. I want one *so bad*. But I am broke, I'm recovering from surgery so I haven't been working. Maybe 4sevens could send me a sample for testing purposes. :candle:


----------



## Thujone (Jun 21, 2008)

streetmaster said:


> These lights look amazing. I want one *so bad*. But I am broke, I'm recovering from surgery so I haven't been working. Maybe 4sevens could send me a sample for testing purposes. :candle:




W/ the CPF8 code it is the same price as a tank of gas... Even for a compact car... Dont know if that helps you get one or just push you into depression... :naughty: Hope you heal up from your surgery soon and can get back to work.


----------



## Yapo (Jun 22, 2008)

hmm...the more i read/see about it i think i'm going to have to pass on this one...the low isnt any lower than my Jet-I IBS and the size is about the same...although it has better grip from the knurling and probably has a better beam pattern the UI doesnt seem to justify getting a new light for me even at the price it's going for.


----------



## AlexGT (Jun 22, 2008)

4 Sevens! 

Can you comment on the beam characteristics? Led and Tint used? Beamshots?

Thanks!


----------



## 04orgZx6r (Jun 22, 2008)

I really do hate waiting,4sevens when are we getting all the info?:wave:


----------



## tricker (Jun 22, 2008)

i guess i need a AA light


----------



## kenzo (Jun 22, 2008)

What is fenix store shipping like?
International - is it registered / insured :0 ?

The D10 looks very interesting and i might be wanting one ;D


----------



## gadgetnerd (Jun 22, 2008)

It's great to see such a huge amount of interest in 4 Sevens' project, he deserves the support in return for his contributions.

The D10 looks small and beautiful, and the multiprocessor UI (if true) and piston switch seem very nice. I was initially going to jump straight in with a preorder but I think I'll sit this one out until the reviews come in and clarify the situation regarding:

1 - *Beam quality.* If it's the same as the NDI (and the heads do look similar) then I'll pass. I've got enough ringy cree torches to last me forever.

2 - *Low mode.* 3lm is really a bit high for dark adapted eyes.

3 - *QC.* 4 Sevens is probably going with a manufacturer like Nitecore for a good reason, as they produce very nice torches for decent prices. But I have had pretty bad QC issues with both of my NDIs.

Whatever happens, it's a great time to be an AA light enthusiast, with companies finally prepared to release AA torches approaching feature parity with various higher end 123 lights.


----------



## phantom23 (Jun 22, 2008)

NDI with 'yellow' Cree has no rings ('silver' Cree is a different story).
3lm is less than NDI or Jetbeam IBS and I think it's perfect.


----------



## DoubleDutch (Jun 22, 2008)

cat said:


> @doubledutch: 1 foot below sea level doesn't seem like a good place to be, with all the floods these days, and the global warming and so on. ...I can't remember the name of the boy who stuck his finger in the dyke and saved people....too long ago, but it must've made an impression that I remember the story after so many years.


 
cat,

No wet feet yet, but if I will have to move in the future, I'll definitely look for higher ground.

The boy you remember is called _Hans Brinker_. It is in fact American fiction, which became a legend, and was later imported into the Netherlands.

Here's the story from 1865, written by _Mary Mapes Dodge_:

http://www.worldwideschool.org/library/books/youth/classic/HansBrinkerOrtheSilverSkates/toc.html

And OT: if you want to make up your mind, it's all in post # 145.

Kees


----------



## Yapo (Jun 22, 2008)

phantom23 said:


> NDI with 'yellow' Cree has no rings ('silver' Cree is a different story).
> 3lm is less than NDI or Jetbeam IBS and I think it's perfect.


 
really? i thought they were both rated at 2 lumens low?


----------



## Oddjob (Jun 22, 2008)

kenzo said:


> What is fenix store shipping like?
> International - is it registered / insured :0 ?
> 
> The D10 looks very interesting and i might be wanting one ;D


 
To Canada it comes in the regular post with no signature requirement. It usually takes two weeks to get here but it is free. You can buy shipping upgrades here.


----------



## Flintstone (Jun 22, 2008)

Thujone said:


> W/ the CPF8 code it is the same price as a tank of gas... Even for a compact car...



Hey! Be glad you're not in Norway. A tank of gas here costs about $160 now ($12/gallon)...


----------



## horizonseeker (Jun 22, 2008)

i can't get the cpf08 code to work for the pre-order, anyone else have this problem?

thanks.


----------



## RainerWahnsinn (Jun 22, 2008)

it works for me, think it was CPF8


----------



## Steve L (Jun 22, 2008)

horizonseeker said:


> i can't get the cpf08 code to work for the pre-order, anyone else have this problem?
> 
> thanks.


The code is CPF8. Here's a link to the thread with all the CPF discounts.


----------



## kevinm (Jun 22, 2008)

I like the look of the smooth bezel, but would like a crenulated one also. Does the bezel simply screw in? If so, I could make another...

Kevin


----------



## Meltdown (Jun 22, 2008)

Paypal sent for a D10 AA


----------



## GBH2 (Jun 22, 2008)

kevinm said:


> I like the look of the smooth bezel, but would like a crenulated one also. Does the bezel simply screw in? If so, I could make another...
> 
> Kevin



It looks like it might just screw in: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2527868&postcount=110

I like the look now but if you make a crenulated bezel I'd be interested!:twothumbs


----------



## GBH2 (Jun 22, 2008)

4sevens info thread for * EX10 and D10 *in cpfmarketplace:
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=180233


----------



## WadeF (Jun 22, 2008)

4sevens made a great Youtube video that shows the lights:

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irqhuV8Xo_A*


Anyone who is confused with the UI simply needs to watch this video and it should hopefully make sense. I think it's a very simple UI to understand and should make using this light a joy. I now have the EX10 and D10 on pre-order. 

I'd also like to give a big thanks to McGizmo for letting 4sevens and Nitecore use his piston switch w/ a royalty!


----------



## Oddjob (Jun 22, 2008)

COOOOOOOL.


----------



## LA OZ (Jun 22, 2008)

He is too long winded  but it works. I have just preordered the D10.


----------



## geek4christ (Jun 22, 2008)

Oh man, I'm so excited about this light. Good job, 4sevens.

I think I have finally found my perfect EDC. Now I can move on to finding a thrower and building a hotwire.


----------



## 4sevens (Jun 22, 2008)

LA OZ said:


> He is too long winded  but it works. I have just preordered the D10.


Sorry it's my first time doing a audio/video blog.
I didn't have time to script it - which would have cut the time in half
At least I got the UI demo out


----------



## streetmaster (Jun 22, 2008)

4sevens said:


> Sorry it's my first time doing a audio/video blog.
> I didn't have time to script it - which would have cut the time in half
> At least I got the UI demo out


I think the video was fine. Easy to understand, and clear video of all the lights. Thanks for the video.


----------



## LawLight (Jun 22, 2008)

streetmaster said:


> I think the video was fine. Easy to understand, and clear video of all the lights. Thanks for the video.



I agree. Nicely done. Makes me want one even more!

LawLight


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 22, 2008)

UI looks like a real winner - versatile yet nice and simple, combining the best of the original NDI and Novatac feature sets. :thumbsup:

Looking forward to seeing this light.


----------



## qip (Jun 22, 2008)

thats awesome...basically its a 1 level light which you set the level and also easy access to max/min ....im in....PLEASE MAKE A 2AA VERSION, 1AA needs a brother


----------



## momonbubu (Jun 22, 2008)

selfbuilt said:


> UI looks like a real winner - versatile yet nice and simple, combining the best of the original NDI and Novatac feature sets. :thumbsup:
> 
> Looking forward to seeing this light.



Yes it seems to be real AA lights winner. Easy and simplistic UI. Looking forward to hear review from you selfbuilt.


cheers
giandi


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 22, 2008)

If I hadn't of ordered already the video would of persuaded me to!
Good job.

*I *especially like the part where he said the thread was entertaining.

My work here is done.


----------



## qip (Jun 22, 2008)

2 things..not familiar with piston lights so im wondering, with the head on tight and i press switch hard ,is there a spring or something to give leeway so i dont crush the battery or circuit...and have you tried running continous max for overheating issues ,is there 10 minute warning


----------



## Sir Lightalot (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm wondering what happens if you drop the light bezel down which would push the battery against the switch causing it to turn off, correct?
Fortunately there's an ingenious solution to that-Don't drop it!


----------



## SilentK (Jun 22, 2008)

Sgt. LED said:


> If I hadn't of ordered already the video would of persuaded me to!



So true. i am sorry, wallet, i just had too.


----------



## tricker (Jun 22, 2008)

Sir Lightalot said:


> I'm wondering what happens if you drop the light bezel down which would push the battery against the switch causing it to turn off, correct?
> Fortunately there's an ingenious solution to that-Don't drop it!



did you not watch the video....the knurling keeps the tool from being dropped:naughty:


----------



## tygger (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks for the video. Really like in UI.


----------



## tennisplyr3 (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm really tempted to get this. I couldn't find any runtime graphs though, which would be the key factor for me. Are there any runtime graphs posted for the D10? Thanks...


----------



## Yapo (Jun 23, 2008)

From my understandin of the video...you need to reset the "med" mode each time you use it unless that was the mode you used last? Cos the memory remembers what mode you use whether it was the min or max mode right?

but then again i guess changing to "medium" is fairly easy and it makes it more of a flexible mode


----------



## WadeF (Jun 23, 2008)

tennisplyr3 said:


> I'm really tempted to get this. I couldn't find any runtime graphs though, which would be the key factor for me. Are there any runtime graphs posted for the D10? Thanks...


 
Maybe Chevrofreak can make a runtime graph of all 100 levels, with all battery types and brands.


----------



## tennisplyr3 (Jun 23, 2008)

WadeF said:


> Maybe Chevrofreak can make a runtime graph of all 100 levels, with all battery types and brands.



Haha, I wish! 

I'm only curious about the max mode.


----------



## qip (Jun 23, 2008)

tennisplyr3 said:


> Haha, I wish!
> 
> I'm only curious about the max mode.




i would like to see it with L91 :thumbsup: hopefully 1:30 hours or more

50 min rating im thinking is for eneloop or 2000mah nimh


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Jun 23, 2008)

Gosh darnit, looks like I'm going to have to buy another light or three. 

When will it end?

Now I dream of a light just like this but using an 18650. Perfection imo.


----------



## liquidsix (Jun 23, 2008)

I just saw the video. It seems like the convenience of the momentary function has been sacrificed for the convenience of ramping (its now two steps to use momentary), which seems odd to me because you think you might use momentary more often then you change the light's output. However with the piston design, maybe the lose of momentary is negligable since it seems like it takes less effort (less noisy) then a clicky to turn on and off.

All in all it looks like an awesome light, it makes me drool. But the UI seems a little suspect to me, I'm a believer in keeping the mode changing out of the on/off control. This is probably just me, and I could be wrong, I'll have to find out for myself so I ORDERED A D10! (yeah more lights!!)

What's the deal with pistons (besides the fact that they're cooler looking)? Are they more reliable then clickies?

So 4sevens got together with Nitecore! How cool is that?!

Why the name D10 and EX10? What does 10 mean? Was there 9 prototype iterations of the Defender and the Extreme to get to the decided production design?


----------



## Snow (Jun 23, 2008)

Now I'm glad I never ordered an Extreme. I may have to get an EX10.


----------



## Zeige (Jun 23, 2008)

Awsome Lights 4sevens.... good job on the video, its not a production but pure honesty! Ive ordered the D10, now I need to explain to my wife why I need the EX10 :laughing:

BTW keep up the good work! :twothumbs


----------



## WadeF (Jun 23, 2008)

liquidsix said:


> I just saw the video. It seems like the convenience of the momentary function has been sacrificed for the convenience of ramping (its now two steps to use momentary), which seems odd to me because you think you might use momentary more often then you change the light's output.


 
I don't think you followed the UI demonstration. If you want to use momentary, just leave the bezel loose, all the time. Then it's always ready to go in momentary. If you don't want momentary you can tighten the bezel and it will act like a clicky.

It's only two steps if you keep changing it from clicky to momentary all the time.  

Also the piston should be much more reliable than the clicky. Read 4seven's description in CPFMP Dealers forum.


----------



## tennisplyr3 (Jun 23, 2008)

The light looks really good. I'll probably sign up for pre-order sometime before the end of this week. I really want to see a run-time chart for the max and min on regular alkaline AA.

I wonder how it compares with the NDI... http://www.light-reviews.com/nitecore_defender/review.html ... :sigh:


----------



## mchlwise (Jun 23, 2008)

WadeF said:


> 4sevens made a great Youtube video that shows the lights:
> 
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irqhuV8Xo_A*
> 
> ...



Wow!

That certainly seems a LOT more simple than the written instructions did. 

Looks like a winner!


----------



## Marduke (Jun 23, 2008)

tennisplyr3 said:


> The light looks really good. I'll probably sign up for pre-order sometime before the end of this week. I really want to see a run-time chart for the max and min on regular alkaline AA.
> 
> I wonder how it compares with the NDI... http://www.light-reviews.com/nitecore_defender/review.html ... :sigh:



Regular alkaline? You kidding? You're willing to spend $60 on a flashlight but you want to feed it the second crappiest cell you could possibly find?


----------



## tygger (Jun 23, 2008)

Marduke said:


> Regular alkaline? You kidding? You're willing to spend $60 on a flashlight but you want to feed it the second crappiest cell you could possibly find?




Run under 60% output or so and alkalines should do fine. Plus, in case L91's are not available its nice to know how they'll perform.


----------



## jasonvk77 (Jun 23, 2008)

Pre order sent for one EX10.
The UI looks easier in the video than it does in writing.
Go and see my review on the torch here:lolsign:

www.fenix-store.com 
couldest resist.


----------



## abvidledUK (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice as these two torches are, to me, they are just a natural progression from the L1D and P2D.

I await used L1D's and P2D's becoming available as EX10 and D10 owners receive their Nitecores.


----------



## jasonvk77 (Jun 23, 2008)

keep in mind the NDI is rated 130 lumen on the website,so the EX10(rated at 130 lumen) should be the same brightness as the NDI.

look at my research as follows:
NDI: 130 lumen.
EX10: 130 lumen.
SAME
OMG anyone thought of that.


----------



## LightWalker (Jun 23, 2008)

Here is a good holster for these lights:
http://www.defensedevices.com/holster-x1-inova.html

I have a couple of them and they are well made and they fit my Fenix P2D Q5 and L1T V2 well. I may need to get another one since I just preordered a D10.


----------



## harada77 (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey~ Look at this!!! some new photos~
This is really nice~ 

http://etendue.cafe24.com/front/php...number=344&offset=0&page=1&search_key=&search=

from www.litemania.com/


----------



## orcinus (Jun 23, 2008)

4sevens said:


> Sorry it's my first time doing a audio/video blog.
> I didn't have time to script it - which would have cut the time in half
> At least I got the UI demo out



Nice video! Though it didn't reveal (almost) anything beyond what's been leaked, it's always nice to see the light in action 
However, where's that "one more thing" some people have been promising? :devil:

Edit: Oh, and a tiny nitpick. Why is the lettering on D10 tilted? The one on EX10 looks fine, but the D10 one seems misaligned. Hope that's just the prototype...


----------



## Thujone (Jun 23, 2008)

4sevens said:


> Sorry it's my first time doing a audio/video blog.
> I didn't have time to script it - which would have cut the time in half
> At least I got the UI demo out



You better step it up David. We are getting tired of you half-a$$ing everything! LOL


----------



## lyrrag (Jun 23, 2008)

*4Sevens ex10 vs NiteCore extreme*

I like the Nitecore Extreme but wasn't going to buy one since I have many R123 lights but the 4sevens Nitecore EX10 got me to preorder it. The clincher for me is the PD system licensed from McGizmo, second it's a Nitecore product from an excellent dealer, and last but not least a very reasonable price.

Well Nitecore answered the many requests for a different US dealer and is a making product I would have thought would only come from a custom light maker. Good for you Nitecore and 4sevens.

JMHO lyrrag


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: 4Sevens ex10 vs NiteCore extreme*

I agree. I'm now happy that I was never able to get my hands on a NDI now that I have pre-ordered the D10 AA version.


----------



## DM51 (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: 4Sevens ex10 vs NiteCore extreme*

I'm merging this with the main 4sevens EX10 thread.


----------



## tennisplyr3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Marduke said:


> Regular alkaline? You kidding? You're willing to spend $60 on a flashlight but you want to feed it the second crappiest cell you could possibly find?



Well, my criteria is based on the availability of AA batteries. They're common and cheap. Of course I'm planning on feeding it eneloop batteries (2000 mAh), but just in case the closest available battery is a AA, I want it to have a decent runtime and output with it. 

$60 on a flashlight doesn't seem that much to me compared to audiophile components [for headphones]. I'm so glad I'm done with that.  Though, I really should control my spending. :shrug:


----------



## Valpo Hawkeye (Jun 23, 2008)

Aahh, crap! I told myself I was done buying lights for a while. Nope... just ordered one of the EX10's. If it's everything it appears to be in the video, I've got a new EDC. Seriously, though, this is the last one...


----------



## phantom23 (Jun 23, 2008)

I can see one issue with the UI. If I refer 30lm level I can set it up and it will be memorized when I turn the light off. But what about situation that I'll have to use min. or max. mode for a moment? It seems I'd have to set it again and again which is quite annoying.


----------



## 4sevens (Jun 23, 2008)

phantom23 said:


> I can see one issue with the UI. If I refer 30lm level I can set it up and it will be memorized when I turn the light off. But what about situation that I'll have to use min. or max. mode for a moment? It seems I'd have to set it again and again which is quite annoying.


Well given that the only interface is the piston and twisty head, there is not a 
good way to add a feature without complicating the UI. Or perhaps there
could be another run with different software - permanently altering the
way it works now. Either way, theres a fine line between multi-functionality
and usability(simplicity).  The Smart PD was very well though out to fit
what most people would likely use and need.


----------



## bill_n_opus (Jun 23, 2008)

Damn you 4sevens!

(ordered a d10 just in the last hour ...)

My wife is gonna ask me "how many flashlights do you need?"


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 23, 2008)

Leave the UI as it is and introduce the large bezel 18650 version!


----------



## streetmaster (Jun 23, 2008)

bill_n_opus said:


> Damn you 4sevens!
> 
> (ordered a d10 just in the last hour ...)
> 
> My wife is gonna ask me "how many flashlights do you need?"


I can't count how many times I've heard that from my wife and kids. :shakehead


----------



## geek4christ (Jun 23, 2008)

phantom23 said:


> I can see one issue with the UI. If I refer 30lm level I can set it up and it will be memorized when I turn the light off. But what about situation that I'll have to use min. or max. mode for a moment? It seems I'd have to set it again and again which is quite annoying.





4sevens said:


> Well given that the only interface is the piston and twisty head, there is not a
> good way to add a feature without complicating the UI. Or perhaps there
> could be another run with different software - permanently altering the
> way it works now. Either way, theres a fine line between multi-functionality
> ...



I had the same question, but I keep telling myself I just need to experience the light first. At only 4 seconds to ramp through the entire brightness, it may never bother me to not have a memorized medium setting. I'll probably end up using Min and Max the most anyway, and if I do need a little more than Min it seems like it will take ~1 second to get there.


----------



## geek4christ (Jun 23, 2008)

bill_n_opus said:


> My wife is gonna ask me "how many flashlights do you need?"



This is the last one for a long time


----------



## xcel730 (Jun 23, 2008)

I've been searching for a AA flashlight for quite some time. I was tempted with the LiteFlux LF5XT, but had to wait due to the shortage of R2 LED. I'm glad I've waited because I just preordered the D10. 

McGizmo's PD system is simply marvelous, and incorporating that to a AA flashlight and giving it a little intelligence is awesome. :twothumbs 

I can't wait to get my hands on this light.


----------



## DavidD (Jun 23, 2008)

I too have been searching for a new AA light for a while. I was waiting for something relatively small with a reliable switch. Momentary is also absolutely great, but so few have it. This thing has it all!

Pre-Ordered the D10 this morning. I am very much looking forward to getting this in my hands!

My order number is 40165. I am just over 150th (out of 500 initial run) in line for the D10. Plenty still available, in case anyone was wondering.

David


----------



## Centropolis (Jun 23, 2008)

geek4christ said:


> This is the last one for a long time



That's what I said a month and 3 flashlight purchases ago!


----------



## xcel730 (Jun 23, 2008)

DavidD said:


> I too have been searching for a new AA light for a while. I was waiting for something relatively small with a reliable switch. Momentary is also absolutely great, but so few have it. This thing has it all!
> 
> Pre-Ordered the D10 this morning. I am very much looking forward to getting this in my hands!
> 
> ...


 

How did you know you got the 150ish out of 500 lights? Based on order number? In that case, I got that 183rd light? :thinking:


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm #27 then?

Cool


----------



## xcel730 (Jun 23, 2008)

Sgt. LED said:


> I'm #27 then?
> 
> Cool



Sgt. LED, I just saw your post over at EDCForums.com. You ordered it way before you even knew what 4-7 was cooking.


----------



## DavidD (Jun 23, 2008)

I am not sure it has anything to do with the order numbers, because orders for other things get order numbers too.

I phoned in my order. Matt told me that there were a little more than 150 D10 orders ahead of mine.

David


----------



## gollum (Jun 23, 2008)

what great value 
UI is perfect for me.
pd too 
cheers to 4sevens


----------



## PurpleDrazi (Jun 23, 2008)

4sevens said:


> Well given that the only interface is the piston and twisty head, there is not a
> good way to add a feature without complicating the UI.



Would it be possible for the click-click (for minimum) and click-press (for max) to "toggle" between it's min/max level and the pre-set level?

For example . . . I'm at my pre-set level and click-click. It goes to minimum. Assuming I don't ramp up the level, could I then click-click again to go back to the pre-set level? 


Francis

edited: to clean up the terminology I used


----------



## Thujone (Jun 23, 2008)

PurpleDrazi said:


> Would it be possible for the click-click (for minimum) and click-press (for max) "toggle" between it's preset-level and the memorized level?
> 
> For example . . . I'm at my pre-set level and click-click. It goes to minimum. Assuming I don't ramp up the level, could I then click-click again to go back to the pre-set level?
> 
> ...



Sounds perfect to me, then if already on max you click-press to go back to the memorized lvl. But I think in practice it will be pretty easy to ramp to where you want it if min or max isnt what you want.


----------



## 276 (Jun 23, 2008)

after the video i pre-ordered last night for both


----------



## xcel730 (Jun 23, 2008)

If 4-7's initial batch is 500 ... I hope everything will go smoothly. If anything goes wrong, then it'll be a lot of headaches for recalls and repairs.


----------



## Thujone (Jun 23, 2008)

xcel730 said:


> If anything goes wrong, then it'll be a lot of headaches for recalls and repairs.



I was pretty concerned about this on the NDI launch, but this isnt nitecores first rodeo. I think everything will go well. Its not like David is going to ship a product before it is ready.


----------



## xcel730 (Jun 23, 2008)

Thujone said:


> I was pretty concerned about this on the NDI launch, but this isnt nitecores first rodeo. I think everything will go well. Its not like David is going to ship a product before it is ready.


 
I agree. I'm not really concerned, but just thinking out loud because I do wish this to be successful. This is 4-7's first collaboration and hopefully he has more plans down the road.


----------



## Marduke (Jun 23, 2008)

Maybe the next big headline on CPF will be " AA powered Surefire Spotted On fenix-store.com!! "

My god, SureFires being sold on a Fenix website..... I think the internet would self destruct.


----------



## Thujone (Jun 23, 2008)

Marduke said:


> Maybe the next big headline on CPF will be " AA powered Surefire Spotted On fenix-store.com!! "
> 
> My god, SureFires being sold on a Fenix website..... I think the internet would self destruct.



Oh noes! You have mentioned Fenix and Surefire in the same post! I hope the thread can survive...


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Jun 23, 2008)

geek4christ said:


> I had the same question, but I keep telling myself I just need to experience the light first. At only 4 seconds to ramp through the entire brightness, it may never bother me to not have a memorized medium setting. I'll probably end up using Min and Max the most anyway, and if I do need a little more than Min it seems like it will take ~1 second to get there.



Agree ... I love the UI, but need to get it in-hand to see how much that one feature (or lack thereof) annoys me, since with my HDS, I do often go from my primary mode to either max or min reasonably often. Obviously, it would take new programming ... maybe from max or min, three clicks to get back to the last level or whatever. I'm guessing that I'll like the UI as-is though, and I sure like it better than any click-through UI.


----------



## tricker (Jun 23, 2008)

Sgt. LED said:


> I'm #27 then?
> 
> Cool



I am number 4 then :devil:


----------



## phantom23 (Jun 23, 2008)

PurpleDrazi said:


> Would it be possible for the click-click (for minimum) and click-press (for max) to "toggle" between it's min/max level and the pre-set level?
> 
> For example . . . I'm at my pre-set level and click-click. It goes to minimum. Assuming I don't ramp up the level, could I then click-click again to go back to the pre-set level?



Sounds perfect - simple and useful. Very good way to add a feature without complicating the UI.


----------



## Zefiryn (Jun 23, 2008)

phantom23 said:


> Sounds perfect - simple and useful. Very good way to add a feature without complicating the UI.



Simple and genius


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Jun 23, 2008)

I love that solution too!


----------



## Imothep (Jun 23, 2008)

I love it too and ordered another D10.


----------



## mighty82 (Jun 23, 2008)

Yes, it's a good solution.. But it was just a wish right? Too late to change it now.


----------



## DoubleDutch (Jun 23, 2008)

:thumbsup:

This is the perfect answer to the reason I never purchased an AA light to replace my Civictor: I don't trust clickies. Nor do I like crenelations.

The UV looks very intuitive to me. Brightness and runtimes are what can be expected from a Q5: very good.

Glad I already jumped in. Very much looking forward to the light.

McGizmo & 4sevens: thanks a lot for thinking up and creating a light that makes this piece of technical genius affordable to a lot of people. It looks like Nitecore can make this into a very nice end product.

Kees


----------



## xcel730 (Jun 23, 2008)

I almost forgot to comment on it. No crenellated bezels  My pants pocket will be happy to hear that.


----------



## 45/70 (Jun 23, 2008)

xcel730 said:


> No crenellated bezels  My pants pocket will be happy to hear that.



+1, or is that 2 or ???? 

Dave


----------



## m16a (Jun 23, 2008)

Any idea on the output of these bad boys?


----------



## Thujone (Jun 23, 2008)

m16a said:


> Any idea on the output of these bad boys?



130 torch lumens.


----------



## m16a (Jun 23, 2008)

Thujone said:


> 130 torch lumens.




for both?


----------



## Thujone (Jun 23, 2008)

m16a said:


> for both?



Yeah, full specs are here.


----------



## gunga (Jun 23, 2008)

Just curious, was there any reason for not putting a SS bezel on the AA light?

:thinking:


----------



## mighty82 (Jun 23, 2008)

gunga said:


> Just curious, was there any reason for not putting a SS bezel on the AA light?
> 
> :thinking:


+1
Hard to get an answer to that question. Why would the EX10 need it more than the D10?


----------



## streetmaster (Jun 23, 2008)

I don't know why, but 4sevens hasn't been very active in answering questions here today. Maybe he's working on the new sites. :shrug:


----------



## m16a (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow. I dunno what happened, but the D10 just got incredible beautiful looking to me. YOWZA. I want one!!!:twothumbs

130 torch on a single cell AA sized light is sweeeeeet stuff!


----------



## orcinus (Jun 23, 2008)

mighty82 said:


> +1
> Hard to get an answer to that question. Why would the EX10 need it more than the D10?



I think it's not so much a matter of EX10 needing it as a matter of D10 not having enough space for it. Remember - the reflector is the same for both, and EX10 has an extra 0.5" in diameter.

I actually like it better without the bezel. I mean from a purely aesthetic viewpoint.


----------



## tennisplyr3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Ack! I couldn't resist...  for the D10!


----------



## 4sevens (Jun 23, 2008)

xcel730 said:


> If 4-7's initial batch is 500 ... I hope everything will go smoothly. If anything goes wrong, then it'll be a lot of headaches for recalls and repairs.


Don't worry. These pre-production units are gold. The
only difference is the 
EX10 bezel material and the nickel plating of the piston. 

And should there should be any issues, you can be sure we'll be there to take 
care of it. Customer service is built into the core of our business plan. 
Customers are not outsiders. You guys are part of our business. We depend 
on you - You do not depend on us. Our service to you is not a privilege - it's 
out privilege to serve you 


PurpleDrazi said:


> Would it be possible for the click-click (for minimum) and click-press (for max) to "toggle" between it's min/max level and the pre-set level?
> For example . . . I'm at my pre-set level and click-click. It goes to minimum. Assuming I don't ramp up the level, could I then click-click again to go back to the pre-set level?


No, click-click is not a toggle. It simply sets the light at the minimum
level. It doesn't remember your last setting. You need to ramp back up
to your favorite level.


streetmaster said:


> I can't count how many times I've heard that from my wife and kids. :shakehead


Haha... I kept hearing that until I got kicked out of the house. Now I have
more lights than I can shake a stick at!


streetmaster said:


> I don't know why, but 4sevens hasn't been very active in answering questions here today. Maybe he's working on the new sites. :shrug:


Mondays are always busy 


orcinus said:


> I think it's not so much a matter of EX10 needing it as a matter of D10 not having enough space for it. Remember - the reflector is the same for both, and EX10 has an extra 0.5" in diameter.
> I actually like it better without the bezel. I mean from a purely aesthetic viewpoint.


The D10 shares the same design as the NDI - in fact they screw right on - though
we wouldn't recommend it since the UI is completely different. The EX10 is
a new dimension with different tooling. Yes, reflectors all have the same
diameter (EX10, D10, NDI) - I just measured it.


----------



## Qrt (Jun 23, 2008)

tennisplyr3 said:


> Ack! I couldn't resist...  for the D10!



you are not alone... 

thanks 4sevens for making this light happen, I have a feeling my fenixes will become obsolete when I get my D10


----------



## m16a (Jun 23, 2008)

4sevens, Of course this is a question that only a poor man would ask(which is why I'm asking it) Since these are going to be sold via a different site, will the 8% off fenix-store code work? Also, if I wait until after they are released(in other words, don't preorder, and buy say 2 weeks later) how long a wait would you think I'd see for the light to get to me?


----------



## xcel730 (Jun 23, 2008)

4sevens said:


> Don't worry. These pre-production units are gold. The only difference is the EX10 bezel material and the nickel plating of the piston.
> 
> And should there should be any issues, you can be sure we'll be there to take care of it. Customer service is built into the core of our business plan. Customers are not outsiders. You guys are part of our business. We depend on you - You do not depend on us. Our service to you is not a privilege - it's out privilege to serve you


 
4-7, I know you'll take care of us. I was just stating that because I want everything to run smoothly for you ... so that you'll want to continue on with this jorney to make more lights for us in the future. If your first collaboration doesn't run as smoothly as you hoped, it may deter you from future projects.

Hmmm ... all of the sudden I want to get the EX10 as well, even though it shares the same features and function as the D10.

P.S. I like the fact that you call the 1xAA D10 and not DX10. You don't want any affiliations with DX I presume.


----------



## BRAMEL (Jun 23, 2008)

I couldn't decide which one I liked more..........so I ordered one of each.:twothumbs:twothumbs and signed myself up at the new 4sevens.com website as well.....just in case I need more.:naughty:

Now starts the long waiting game. Canada customs stinks.:sigh:


----------



## clintb (Jun 23, 2008)

I don't remember seeing this anywhere in the thread, but both lights are now up on the Nitecore site. http://www.nitecore.com


----------



## regulator (Jun 23, 2008)

Is the regulator circuit the same in the D10 as it is in the NDI? I think the NDI is pretty efficient and does a very good job at modest output levels even with an alkaline cell (not that I intend on using alkalines in this fine light). I will be using 14500 cells in my D10 like the NDI since I think it is one of the best combinations with this light - and I already have a couple of new AW's.


----------



## snala (Jun 23, 2008)

So would a 2 cell version of this put out 260 lumans and give a decent runtime. Apart from the selectivity of the off and on light level functions and the switch design aren't we really waiting for more power in the new emitters and equivilant runtimes to what we already have? 
That's what i want.


----------



## phantom23 (Jun 23, 2008)

4sevens said:


> No, click-click is not a toggle. It simply sets the light at the minimum
> level. It doesn't remember your last setting. You need to ramp back up
> to your favorite level.



We know that. It's only an idea how to simply add memory function without complicating the UI. 
Pre Set Level (PSL)-click (off)-click (on, PSL) that's what we have now
PSL-click click (min)-click click (PSL) 
PSL-click press (max)-click press (PSL)
You said it's impossible without complicating menu. But actually it is possible and quite simple for manufacturer. Maybe in next batches...


----------



## crocodilo (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm in for an EX10, Paypal is sent. I guess I'm getting good at this, managed to get a hold of my money for nearly 24 hours after first reading about this... but the YouTube video demolished my resistance to yet-another-fantastic-light!


----------



## Snow (Jun 23, 2008)

phantom23 said:


> We know that. It's only an idea how to simply add memory function without complicating the UI.
> Pre Set Level (PSL)-click (off)-click (on, PSL) that's what we have now
> PSL-click click (min)-click click (PSL)
> PSL-click press (max)-click press (PSL)
> You said it's impossible without complicating menu. But actually it is possible and quite simple for manufacturer. Maybe in next batches...



Yeah the fact that you have to reset the normal level each time you leave it kinda sucks. Your idea would have sold me on these lights.


----------



## Zefiryn (Jun 23, 2008)

4sevens said:


> Well given that the only interface is the piston and twisty head, there is not a
> good way to add a feature without complicating the UI. Or perhaps there
> could be another run with different software - permanently altering the
> way it works now. Either way, theres a fine line between multi-functionality
> ...



4sevens,

I've already ordered couple, hope they are woth waiting 

Wonderfull job, Smart PD looks like is one big step ahead in flashlight world, Simple UI very good idea ,BUT sorry, It seats like thorn in my *** that it could have been best flashlight ever if it could go back to user define level without need to set it back again. The way it is now some ppl will use it as a two mode hig and low , and some as a single level light, Would You set desired level in the middle of the dark forest ? I would not for sure.

Here on our local forum we have two guys making fully user programmable microprocessor controlled drivers, it took them one evening to change the code to suit my needs. So I dont think i would be very big problem for Nitecore R&D department to change code in D10 and make it perfect light


----------



## garageguy (Jun 23, 2008)

Well I guess that it's time to set up camp at the mailbox once again. Thanks 4Sevens!:twothumbs


----------



## chibato (Jun 23, 2008)

Nothing new to add, just wanted to say these lights rock and add some extra clutter to a seriously out of control thread :laughing:.

Very well done 4sevens. 

These things really need to be introduced to the masses!


----------



## dracodoc (Jun 23, 2008)

*My UI plan Re: EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA) Part 2*

Well, the bottom line is that current version is pretty good already. But how about this?

·If you click on the light anytime, it will resume the level set by you. It is a 1-mode light. And the only way to change the memorized level is through ramp up/down.
·If you need direct access min/max, use the short cut of click-click/click hold. It is a short cut so will not affect the memorized level.
·If you want to set min/max as your memorized level, just ramp it up/down to the limit then release switch.

So the major difference between this UI and current UI is, current light always turn on your previous level, and this UI always turn on your "user set" level. I believe most people will find some level other than min/max more suitable for his most usage, and it will be a ease of mind if you know for sure your light will always turn on some fixed level (set by you)-- not your "last usage" which could be min/max/user set. 

I believe this UI is cleaner in concept, and easier to memorize. Did it sacrifice any advantage of current UI? I think not.



4sevens said:


> Well given that the only interface is the piston and twisty head, there is not a
> good way to add a feature without complicating the UI. Or perhaps there
> could be another run with different software - permanently altering the
> way it works now. Either way, theres a fine line between multi-functionality
> ...


----------



## xcel730 (Jun 23, 2008)

:lolsign: 4-7, us CPFers are very difficult to satisfy.


----------



## dracodoc (Jun 23, 2008)

My idea is: just click it off, and click it on to return your preset level. 



PurpleDrazi said:


> Would it be possible for the click-click (for minimum) and click-press (for max) to "toggle" between it's min/max level and the pre-set level?
> 
> For example . . . I'm at my pre-set level and click-click. It goes to minimum. Assuming I don't ramp up the level, could I then click-click again to go back to the pre-set level?
> 
> ...


----------



## Marduke (Jun 23, 2008)

I would still love the Photon UI. Click for max, hold to ramp from low. When on, hold at any time to ramp the opposite way.

Double click to turn on could quickly return to setting it was as when turned off last.

OR......

How about offering a "Premium" model which has a very small port on the PCB so you could plug it into your USB port so you can program the UI from scratch in whatever manner you want. If you want your light morris code The Deceleration of Independence if you rapid click 29 times in a row, it'll do it.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 23, 2008)

Marduke said:


> How about offering a "Premium" model which has a very small port on the PCB so you could plug it into your USB port so you can program the UI from scratch in whatever manner you want. If you want your light morris code The Deceleration of Independence if you rapid click 29 times in a row, it'll do it.


Holy sh*t dude, that's funny


----------



## dracodoc (Jun 23, 2008)

My plan can simulate your favorite...
Click for user level. Click-click-press from off for max.

I believe many user would not like their light to always turn on at max. Some one mentioned turn on at low...



Marduke said:


> I would still love the Photon UI. Click for max, hold to ramp from low. When on, hold at any time to ramp the opposite way.
> 
> Double click to turn on could quickly return to setting it was as when turned off last.
> 
> ...


----------



## mighty82 (Jun 23, 2008)

Marduke said:


> How about offering a "Premium" model which has a very small port on the PCB so you could plug it into your USB port so you can program the UI from scratch in whatever manner you want. If you want your light morris code The Deceleration of Independence if you rapid click 29 times in a row, it'll do it.


I have been asking for this for a looong time. A posibility to flash/reprogram the memory from your pc/mac. You can make your own setup, or you can download something someone else have made. You can also get updates/fixes. You can do this with nearly everything else that has a microprocessor, so why not? I would be willing to pay for it!


----------



## dracodoc (Jun 23, 2008)

To update firmware is always a danger. And I don't think it can be so easy to customize. MCU programming should be very different from regular programming. The designer of Liteflux need to work very hard to make any change to his UI -- very limited storage space. 



mighty82 said:


> I have been asking for this for a looong time. A posibility to flash/reprogram the memory from your pc/mac. You can make your own setup, or you can download something someone else have made. You can also get updates/fixes. You can do this with nearly everything else that has a microprocessor, so why not? I would be willing to pay for it!


----------



## laur (Jun 23, 2008)

<< My fellow CPFers >>

I found the Nitecore website for the Nitecore D10:

http://www.nitecore.com/pages/products/d10/

AND the Nitecore website for the EX10:

http://www.nitecore.com/pages/products/ex10/

This looks to be the same lights 7777's will be selling soon.

Maybe this will help supply some more information about the new lights.

laur


----------



## kaichu dento (Jun 24, 2008)

PurpleDrazi said:


> Would it be possible for the click-click (for minimum) and click-press (for max) to "toggle" between it's min/max level and the pre-set level?
> 
> For example . . . I'm at my pre-set level and click-click. It goes to minimum. Assuming I don't ramp up the level, could I then click-click again to go back to the pre-set level?


+1000 

That would indeed be no more difficult, but would add in the perfect user selectable pre-set with nothing new to learn.

As soon as 7777 gets the next run with this improvement I'll get one of them too! Then I'll get an EX-10 to go with my pair of D-10's!


----------



## 45/70 (Jun 24, 2008)

4sevens said:


> Yes, reflectors all have the same
> diameter (EX10, D10, NDI) - I just measured it.



OK, but are they *the same reflector*?

I'd still appreciate a business end pic of the D10. The NDI and most, _but not all_, of the makers in the far east, seem to be using reflectors that appear to not really even be made for a Cree. On top of that, in the case of the NDI and a lot of others, the reflector doesn't even fit the light body, ie. you can see the edge of the reflector.

I know I'm being picky, and both of these lights have some really nice features that I really like, but for the D10, this is a make or break factor for me. If the beam looks as bad as the NDI's, I'll have to pass for now, and hope they improve the reflector design in the future.

Dave


----------



## kaichu dento (Jun 24, 2008)

phantom23 said:


> We know that. It's only an idea how to simply add memory function without complicating the UI.
> Pre Set Level (PSL)-click (off)-click (on, PSL) that's what we have now
> PSL-click click (min)-click click (PSL)
> PSL-click press (max)-click press (PSL)
> You said it's impossible without complicating menu. But actually it is possible and quite simple for manufacturer. Maybe in next batches...


Please 4七七七七, make this the UI on the next batch!

Pleeeeeaaaaaassssse!!! :wave:


----------



## flashy bazook (Jun 24, 2008)

laur said:


> << My fellow CPFers >>
> 
> I found the Nitecore website for the Nitecore D10:
> 
> ...


 
thanks, Laur! Very helpful!

By the way, folks here should be aware that the EX10 (and the D10) appear quite a bit LESS EFFICIENT than the other NDI offerings - you get more lumens and longer runtime on max (and elsewhere), e.g., with the NEX.

No problem if folks are willing to sacrifice efficiency (plus a bigger max lumens - 200 vs. 130) for a nice UI plus perhaps a better reliability, but they should be aware they are making this choice!

Personally I'll wait to see if the robust piston design and nice UI will eventually be offered with the higher efficiency already available (with the same Q5 LED, by the way, so this is not the difference).

Maybe the microprocessor used to improve the UI extracts a penalty? Or a cheaper emitter is used? It would be interesting to check all this once we get actual reviews by some of our trusty CPF reviewers.


----------



## victor01 (Jun 24, 2008)

mighty82 said:


> I have been asking for this for a looong time. A posibility to flash/reprogram the memory from your pc/mac. You can make your own setup, or you can download something someone else have made. You can also get updates/fixes. You can do this with nearly everything else that has a microprocessor, so why not? I would be willing to pay for it!



Indium Smart Flashlight
http://www.thegadgetblog.com/2005/11/04/angus-noble-indium-smart-flashlight/



Now back to reality
Having looked at the features of these two new (EXCITING) Nitecores, I wonder if there is going to be anything that could easily catchup at all for a long long time, at this price point. I'm glad I've skipped all the others and decided to  for one D10


----------



## Burgess (Jun 24, 2008)

Thank you for the link to the Angus Noble Indium Smart Flashlight.


When i *first *saw that, in late 2005, i said to myself:


" Good Lord ! ! ! Nobody is EVER gonna' spend 350 Dollars for a Flashlight ! ! ! "




Then, in April 2006, i joined CandlePowerForums . . . .



_


----------



## cat (Jun 24, 2008)

flashy bazook said:


> ...(plus a bigger max lumens - 200 vs. 130)



The DX and EX 130 lumens is supposed to be out-the-front lumens, and the 200/whatever is not. 

Anyway, none of them are as good as the P3D.


----------



## d1dd1 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: My UI plan Re: EX10 (1xCR123A) and D10 (1xAA) Part 2*



dracodoc said:


> ·If you click on the light anytime, it will resume the level set by you. It is a 1-mode light. And the only way to change the memorized level is through ramp up/down.
> ·If you need direct access min/max, use the short cut of click-click/click hold. It is a short cut so will not affect the memorized level.
> ·If you want to set min/max as your memorized level, just ramp it up/down to the limit then release switch.
> 
> ...



+1
Please think about this for the next batch and sell upgrade-pills or heads for the first-batch preorders :candle:


----------



## Alexi* (Jun 24, 2008)

How does the D10 compare to the LF5XT?


----------



## phantom23 (Jun 24, 2008)

45/70 said:


> If the beam looks as bad as the NDI's, I'll have to pass for now, and hope they improve the reflector design in the future.



NDI with "yellow" Cree has almost perfect beam, "silver" Cree - very big yellow ring.



cat said:


> The DX and EX 130 lumens is supposed to be out-the-front lumens, and the 200/whatever is not.
> 
> Anyway, none of them are as good as the P3D.




D10, EX10 and NDI have 130 torch lumens, NEI has 190-200 torch lumens. I have both NDI and NEI and Extreme is noticeably brighter.
NEI (CR123), NDI Silver (14500), 40cm to the wall.


----------



## Sevy (Jun 24, 2008)

+1 for a way to memorize the settable level, and toggle between min, max, and "settable".


----------



## jchoo (Jun 24, 2008)

cat said:


> The DX and EX 130 lumens is supposed to be out-the-front lumens, and the 200/whatever is not.
> 
> Anyway, none of them are as good as the P3D.



The p3d is also a two cell light.


----------



## DavidD (Jun 24, 2008)

Boy, we CPFers are VERY hard to please. I will admit that having a memorized setting to toggle back to from min/max, would be handy, but in my opinion, isn't necessary.

I envision my usage as such: I am using at some medium level, I need a quick burst to max. Then I would click-click to min then press&hold to ramp up to whatever light level is appropriate for the current stage of whatever I am using the tool for.

Compare that to a Fenix: I am using it at medium, I need a quick burst to turbo. Then I would go back to general mode (at low). If low is enough light, leave it there. If not, click to medium. If still not enough for the current stage of whatever I am using the tool for, then up to high.

Not much different are they?

Edit:
And most people love the Fenix UI...
And you can't stop a Fenix at 25 lumens...
And you can't stop a Fenix at 70 lumens...


----------



## rayman (Jun 24, 2008)

*Small question about the EX10*

I have a small question about your new EX10. Does the UI work with the AW's RCR123A with 3,7V? Because when you use the P2D with the AW's RCR123A with 3,7V you can only use the turbo mode. So it this he same with the EX10?

Need quick answer because someone is waiting for my order :huh:.
Thank you very very much.

rayman


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 24, 2008)

:thumbsup:All modes are retained when using a 3.7v li-ion battery.

Not stuck in turbo


----------



## Alexi* (Jun 24, 2008)

It had been the perfect light if it worked some what like the LF5XT whit the clicky mode 1. Normal 2. Strobe 3. becon 4. SOS. PH for high and 2xC for low.
Then you adjusted the brightnes whit the twisty  and was designed whit a cigar holding position like the LF5XT.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 24, 2008)

You should buy the LF5XT and be happy then.:thinking:


----------



## orcinus (Jun 24, 2008)

He DID buy an LF5XT, as far as i know


----------



## Nake (Jun 24, 2008)

orcinus said:


> He DID buy an LF5XT, as far as i know


 
Then he should be happy.


----------



## Helmut.G (Jun 24, 2008)

phantom23 said:


> We know that. It's only an idea how to simply add memory function without complicating the UI.
> Pre Set Level (PSL)-click (off)-click (on, PSL) that's what we have now
> PSL-click click (min)-click click (PSL)
> PSL-click press (max)-click press (PSL)
> You said it's impossible without complicating menu. But actually it is possible and quite simple for manufacturer. Maybe in next batches...


exactly what I was thinking right after I saw the video


----------



## 45/70 (Jun 24, 2008)

phantom23 said:


> NDI with "yellow" Cree has almost perfect beam, "silver" Cree - very big yellow ring.



I saw your earlier reference to "yellow" and "silver" Crees. Could you expand on this, or provide a link? It's probably me, but I don't follow you. 

I do like these lights, especially the D10. But as I pointed out before, for me, the reflector is an important issue.

Dave


----------



## clintb (Jun 24, 2008)

Pulled the plug on one of each. Oh boy.


----------



## Marduke (Jun 24, 2008)

45/70 said:


> I saw your earlier reference to "yellow" and "silver" Crees. Could you expand on this, or provide a link? It's probably me, but I don't follow you.



Yellow core Cree's have the entire inside under the dome covered with phosphor. These come out of the USA plant (North Carolina ?). Cree recently opened up an assembly plant in China which produces silver core, only the emitter itself is phosphor covered.


----------



## phantom23 (Jun 24, 2008)

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?p=2139034#post2139034

"Silver" on the left (looks brighter but it's only a battery), "yellow" on right. There's a huge difference. Today I have limited NDI 'Silver' and again - beam is almost perfect. "Silver" emitter is higher so after simple swap it sits deeper in the reflector and the light is defocused.


----------



## jbviau (Jun 24, 2008)

A little food for thought while we wait...

For those of you who want the light to remember your user-set mode "permanently," i.e. even after you go to max or min or ramp up or down, there's one thing I don't understand. How would you go about setting the light "perfectly" in the first place? There are 100 levels, and you go through them all in 4 seconds ramping up or down, i.e. 25 levels a second. It won't be easy (or even possible) to hit on that one ideal level with a perfect runtime:brightness ratio while ramping. How quickly and precisely can you lift your thumb off the button? Instead, you'll get something in the ballpark of your perfect level, a level that's close enough to make you happy. But look, that's exactly what you can have with the current UI. After you've made a change, it only takes 2 seconds or so to ramp back to something approximating your favorite user-defined level again. Approximate is the key word here--you just have to accept that this light doesn't allow you to control absolutely everything. To me, the UI seems very intuitive (if not uber-precise), and I like it as is. Just my 2 cents.

MODS: This was mistakenly posted in a related thread in the Dealer's Forum before.


----------



## d1dd1 (Jun 24, 2008)

If i didn't use the light for a while and click it on, I won't know if it turns on on low, high or user. With an UI improvement I could be sure it will turn on at the level I set before.

Also ramping takes time :candle:


----------



## phantom23 (Jun 24, 2008)

4 seconds is a long time. I have VB-16 and ramping sequence takes 2,5s. I don't have to set one particular level (from 100). I'd choose one which is close to 30 lm (for example). Human eye is not a light meter - 30lm seems brighter when it's completely dark. So when there's some moon light I can set 60lm thinking that it's 30 lumens. I expect 4,5 hrs runtime but light shut off after 2 hours. 
Besides - "Also ramping takes time". It's just annoying to do it all over again and again...


----------



## VF1Jskull1 (Jun 24, 2008)

hot damn... i just had to go order a nitecore extreme a week before the announcement of these and here they are.... gotta open that wallet again... an D10 will fill in for my lost L1P.... The EX10 may see the wish list as i do like it and want it but i have a Fenix P1 for a single cell backup to the Nitecore Extreme...


----------



## WadeF (Jun 24, 2008)

d1dd1 said:


> If i didn't use the light for a while and click it on, I won't know if it turns on on low, high or user. With an UI improvement I could be sure it will turn on at the level I set before.
> 
> Also ramping takes time :candle:


 
Maybe you should look at a different light then. With these lights, if you aren't sure what level of brightness it is going to come on in, you can triple click so it comes on in low, or click-click-hold so it comes on in high. Are there that many situations where one is going to play Russian Roulette with their flashlight, cringing as they turn it on not knowing how much light is going to come out of it?


----------



## phantom23 (Jun 24, 2008)

It's D10 not DX10.


----------



## 45/70 (Jun 24, 2008)

Hummm, thanks Phantom23. :thumbsup:

I wish there was a better picture of the front end. Most pics of NDI's I've seen, you can tell something isn't quite right with the reflector. With a proper reflector, if you look into the bezel from a normal "reading" distance, all you see is the phosphor color of the emitter. The NDI pics I see, all show rings and blotches. Obviously, these are carried through in the beam as well. Your experience, and what I've seen, all indicate to me that these reflectors are adapted from something else, to "sorta" work with a Cree. As nice as these lights are, I don't understand why this would be. :thinking:

Dave


----------



## pilou (Jun 24, 2008)

I have seen no mention of it, but are we going to get the typical ringy Cree beam or will the reflector take care of it?


----------



## WadeF (Jun 24, 2008)

pilou said:


> I have seen no mention of it, but are we going to get the typical ringy Cree beam or will the reflector take care of it?


 
We probably will have to wait and see. Generally the beams aren't perfect when dealing with small reflectors, but the new Liteflux looks pretty good, so maybe these will look good too. They may have a heavier texture to them to improve the smoothness of the beam, which would cut down on throw, but these aren't designed for throw as far as I know.


----------



## Federal LG (Jun 24, 2008)

Wow... the EX10 looks like a winner! I just watched the video right now. But i will wait for some comparisons with the Fenix P2D Q5.

I know that internally they are different, but I want to compare *beamshots, power and runtime* before I take one new EX10.


----------



## Oddjob (Jun 24, 2008)

I know it has been asked but wondering if it has been answered yet...why does the EX10 have a SS bezel and the D10 does not?


----------



## phantom23 (Jun 24, 2008)

Reflector work fine with Cree. If you have another light with swappable reflector (Cree and rings) try to do some trick. Move it up and down by 1 milimeter. You'll see that yellow ring become less visible. The same situation is with NDI - Chinese Cree (silver) are higher - it's like you'll move the reflector.

'WadeF' - there are too many situations to play roulette.


----------



## WadeF (Jun 24, 2008)

phantom23 said:


> 'WadeF' - there are too many situations to play roulette.


 
Such as?  We need a list.


----------



## 45/70 (Jun 24, 2008)

Oddjob said:


> I know it has been asked but wondering if it has been answered yet...why does the EX10 have a SS bezel and the D10 does not?



The reflector is the same one as in the D10. The EX10 is larger in diameter, so they put the bezel on it to make it look like it fits.  Ok, OK, just my idea, but it's probably true!

Dave


----------



## m16a (Jun 24, 2008)

WadeF said:


> Such as?  We need a list.




Well for one, if you had it set to 120 lumens and decided to use it as a night light, it might make you cringe, just a little bit...:nana:


----------



## WadeF (Jun 24, 2008)

m16a said:


> Well for one, if you had it set to 120 lumens and decided to use it as a night light, it might make you cringe, just a little bit...:nana:


 
That's where the triple click so it comes on in LOW comes in handy. Why bother finding out what mode it was last used in if you only need low? :nana:

This list will only work if the situation calls for something other than low, or high, such as... medium.  A situation where low, or high, just won't do, and if it turns on in low, or high, rather than medium, there will be a problem.


----------



## mighty82 (Jun 24, 2008)

m16a said:


> Well for one, if you had it set to 120 lumens and decided to use it as a night light, it might make you cringe, just a little bit...:nana:


If you are going to use it with dark adapted eyes at night you just fire it up at the lowest level. If you need more you just ramp for half a second or so.

I can see one problem though.. It has no delay turning on, so when you triple click for low you will probably get a burst of the preset level until you get to the third click.


----------



## clintb (Jun 24, 2008)

WadeF said:


> ...but the new Liteflux looks pretty good


Pretty good? Oh no, LiteFlux did an amazing job on the LF5XT reflector. It has zero rings; makes you think it's a Novatac. I ordered another one... 

Can't wait to see my EX10 and D10, in-hand. :naughty:


----------



## xcel730 (Jun 24, 2008)

mighty82 said:


> If you are going to use it with dark adapted eyes at night you just fire it up at the lowest level. If you need more you just ramp for half a second or so.
> 
> I can see one problem though.. It has no delay turning on, so when you triple click for low you will probably get a burst of the preset level until you get to the third click.


 
It's the same thing as my Novatac 120P. I set my minimum level to about 2 lumens. When I need to go on low, I have to triple-click it. When I'm in the situation where I don't want to ruin my night-adapted vision, I put the bezel on my thighs, turn it on, triple click, and it'll be on low, and then use my light. The only problem is when I don't do it correct  It's really no big deal for me though.


----------



## JermsMalibu (Jun 24, 2008)

I'd love for the lights to go lower than 3 lumen since my NDI is about that and it's too bright when getting up at night. Also, I wish the EX10 would go brighter than the 130 lumen that it is set at. I'm not sure how bright the Fenix P1D Q5 is on high out the front, but I wish the EX10 was that bright or more out the front. I love how much light comes out of such a small package. I do however enjoy the Smart PD system that these lights use. It looks really nice. I was worried about a delay in the switch but after seeing the youtube video it looks awesome. I also agree that it'd be nice to have "click + click" to get to low and then "click + click" to get back to your preset level.

Edit: It would also be nice for the D10 to have the SS bezel like the EX10. My little nephew borrowed my NDI for a bit and now the bezel is all dinged up. So a SS bezel would be nice for protecting the "like new" look of the light. I know it's only cosmetic, but it's still nice to have.


----------



## WadeF (Jun 24, 2008)

Jerms, the EX10 is 130 TORCH lumens, as in 130 lumens out the front. The P1D is probably around that (130-140 TORCH LUMENS).


----------



## JermsMalibu (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks WadeF, I knew there were losses from the "180" the P1D has but I wasn't sure how much it'd be. And I knew the EX10 was 130 OTF. Thanks for the reply about the P1Ds OTF lumens.  I really want to get one or both of these lights. They look so nice and they're cheaper than the NDI I got. I might just need to sneak 1 or both past the wife.


----------



## DrunkenDonut (Jun 24, 2008)

4sevens said:


> No, click-click is not a toggle. It simply sets the light at the minimum level. It doesn't remember your last setting. You need to ramp back up to your favorite level.



How about a small compromise? I don't know if you showed everything in the video, but it seems there isn't much "stuff" in the momentary mode. Why not use that as a basis for the quick access from custom to max?

i.e. Activate in momentary, then tighten the head to get a temporary max, which doesn't override your custom setting. Loosen to go back to custom, or just release the switch to turn off, still not overriding custom. It doesn't add much complexity and it's really quick too.

Overall it's a complex light, but each action/mode alone is quite simple, whether you're in twisty, clicky / momentary. That's quite a feat! This light is awesome but I would miss having a temporary max because I like using that feature of the NDI and NEI.


----------



## orcinus (Jun 24, 2008)

mighty82 said:


> though.. It has no delay turning on, so when you triple click for low you will probably get a burst of the preset level until you get to the third click.




Um... This may come as something of a shock: *pssst! you can shield it with your hand!*


(yeah, i know, blasphemy... i'm awaiting the lynch mob )


----------



## Alexi* (Jun 24, 2008)

Nake said:


> Then he should be happy.


I'am but seeing this thread made me think. Did I buy the right light or did I miss out on an even better light?! But looking at the video, I can se the good things about this light but it dosn't go to the next level, the LF5XT is still the leader in the AA race IMHO. So my original coment was just ment as a guidline for what would make the next level of light, the new king of the hill, so to speak  A combination of the LF5XT and theas lights UI


----------



## mighty82 (Jun 24, 2008)

The LF5XT is great, but I think the EX10 and D10 is going to have better efficiency in low levels because they are current regulated vs pwm on the LF5XT. The liteflux has a extremely good reflector though. Nothing like anything I have seen before.


----------



## alfreddajero (Jun 24, 2008)

good thing i got to see the vid...the lights are nice indeed.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Jun 24, 2008)

Okay, question about the interface.

Let's say I'm on low. I press-and-hold and the light starts ramping up. When I get about halfway up -- call that level 50 -- I let go of the button. Now, I want to make the light a little dimmer. When I press-and-hold again, does the light reverse direction and start going back down again? Or does the light continue ramping to high (level 100) before it reverses adn goes back down? I'm guessing that it reverses direction every time you press-and-hold, just want to make sure.


----------



## Valpo Hawkeye (Jun 24, 2008)

You guess is correct, it changes direction as indicated on 4sevens' video.


----------



## Steve L (Jun 24, 2008)

xcel730 said:


> It's the same thing as my Novatac 120P. I set my minimum level to about 2 lumens. When I need to go on low, I have to triple-click it. When I'm in the situation where I don't want to ruin my night-adapted vision, I put the bezel on my thighs, turn it on, triple click, and it'll be on low, and then use my light. The only problem is when I don't do it correct  It's really no big deal for me though.


Since you can program the light(120P) anyway you would like. Why not program your low level in the primary setting(first click from off)?


----------



## enLIGHTenment (Jun 24, 2008)

*4sevens:*

Will the head be sealed or will modification be possible?


----------



## xcel730 (Jun 24, 2008)

Steve L said:


> Since you can program the light(120P) anyway you would like. Why not program your low level in the primary setting(first click from off)?


 
I program my 120P to:

Primary: 30lms
Secondary: 10 lms
Max: 120lms
Min: 2 lms

I use my primary most of the time. In theory I could just reprogram the primary setting to 2 lms for night time activities, but it get tiresome overtime. Simply covering the head and switching to low is easier than constantly reprogramming the light depending on my needs. Most people I know of tend to program it once and keep it for a long time (some even forever).


----------



## xcel730 (Jun 24, 2008)

enLIGHTenment said:


> *4sevens:*
> 
> Will the head be sealed or will modification be possible?


 
IIRC, somewhere along this thread or the one from CPFM, modification is possible.


----------



## Nake (Jun 24, 2008)

enLIGHTenment said:


> *4sevens:*
> 
> Will the head be sealed or will modification be possible?


 
The EX10 can be gotten into by removing the bezel. The D10 needs a special tool to get inside.


----------



## jbviau (Jun 24, 2008)

WadeF said:


> That's where the triple click so it comes on in LOW comes in handy. Why bother finding out what mode it was last used in if you only need low? :nana:
> 
> This list will only work if the situation calls for something other than low, or high, such as... medium.  A situation where low, or high, just won't do, and if it turns on in low, or high, rather than medium, there will be a problem.



Exactly. When is it ever critical to start off in a medium mode? Let's see...maybe you need to win a flashlight shoot-out, but you don't want to absolutely humiliate the poor guy with his Maglite?! 

If you can't remember where the light was set when you turned it off last, just start in low or high depending on your needs. Regardless of how easy or hard it would be to add a custom pre-set level, I see no need for one.


----------



## xcel730 (Jun 24, 2008)

LOL, us CPFers are so difficult to please. I remember reading posts about Incendio having three modes and some people want to have only high/low, and some want to add strobe/sos. I also remember posts about Fenix lights having too many modes. This reminds me of an idiom that I clearly remember: "many looks at roses and complain about the thorns, why can't they look at the thorns and appreciate that they have roses?"


----------



## kaichu dento (Jun 25, 2008)

jbviau said:


> Exactly. When is it ever critical to start off in a medium mode?


I like the fact that my L0D starts off in medium, which is the setting I use most, and is actually bright enough for a permanent carry light, but having the ability to also turn on at a non-blinding low or a see-what's-in-the-woods high give a lot more flexibility.

I'm definitely in the 3-brightness mode fan club! :wave:


----------



## MartinSE (Jun 25, 2008)

Federal LG said:


> Wow... the EX10 looks like a winner! I just watched the video right now. But i will wait for some comparisons with the Fenix P2D Q5.
> 
> I know that internally they are different, but I want to compare *beamshots, power and runtime* before I take one new EX10.



(Re-read your post and realised perhaps you allready have one)

You probably know this but before you get a P2D ponder wether you want to use rechargeables because it won't work well!

Cheers


----------



## rayman (Jun 25, 2008)

MartinSE said:


> You probably know this but before you get a P2D ponder wether you want to use rechargeables because it won't work well!



That's the same reason why I will buy me a EX10 instead of a P2D. It is not as bright as the P2D but it will work with 3.7V RCR123As and the runtime will be longer.

rayman


----------



## streetmaster (Jun 25, 2008)

rayman said:


> That's the same reason why I will buy me a EX10 instead of a P2D. It is not as bright as the P2D but it will work with 3.7V RCR123As and the runtime will be longer.
> 
> rayman


I don't think the brightness between the two will be very different. The EX10 is 130 lumens out-the-front, and the P2D is 180 emitter lumens. So when comparing OTF to OTF, they're pretty close.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jun 25, 2008)

rayman said:


> That's the same reason why I will buy me a EX10 instead of a P2D. It is not as bright as the P2D but it will work with 3.7V RCR123As and the runtime will be longer.
> 
> rayman


 
If you want it to be brighter than both the EX10 and the P2D while still working on rechargeables-- not to mention having the EX10/D10's same UI, then your flashlight is the *Nitecore Extreme*. Check it out.
:thumbsup:

http://nitecore.com/pages/products/nex/


----------



## 4sevens (Jun 25, 2008)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> If you want it to be brighter than both the EX10 and the P2D while still working on rechargeables-- not to mention having the EX10/D10's UI, then your flashlight is the *Nitecore Extreme*. Check it out.
> :thumbsup:


AND it's surefire E-series compatible. We just got notification that a batch of 
them have been shipped to us. We'll have the HA scalloped bezel version as
well as the SS bezel version


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jun 25, 2008)

4sevens said:


> AND it's surefire E-series compatible. We just got notification that a batch of
> them have been shipped to us. We'll have the HA scalloped bezel version as
> well as the SS bezel version


That's some great news! I'll take one with SS bezel:thumbsup:


----------



## 4sevens (Jun 25, 2008)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> That's some great news! I'll take one with SS bezel:thumbsup:


They'll be here at the same time D10 and EX10 arrive. We'll list them in the store today.

Keep in mind the Extreme is a different product with a different purpose.
The head/reflector is bigger thus giving more throw, and less flood. It's also
less compact and less pocket friendly because of the scalloped bezel.
If you see the end of my video, the extreme head is fitted on a E1L body. 

There will be two SS versions. One plain and one with a scalloped bezel
which will cost more due to machining the SS. (not an easy task).

Here are the usual suspects...
(left to right NDI, D10, EX10, Extreme)


----------



## Nake (Jun 25, 2008)

streetmaster said:


> I don't think the brightness between the two will be very different. The EX10 is 130 lumens out-the-front, and the P2D is 180 emitter lumens. So when comparing OTF to OTF, they're pretty close.


 
The P2D Q5 runs 60 min. on Turbo with a CR123 batt. The EX10 runs 110 min. with the same batt on max. I don't think the brightness will be close, unless the EX10 has a way more efficient driver than the Fenix, which to me would be hard to believe.


----------



## crocodilo (Jun 25, 2008)

Nake said:


> The P2D Q5 runs 60 min. on Turbo with a CR123 batt. The EX10 runs 110 min. with the same batt on max. I don't think the brightness will be close, unless the EX10 has a way more efficient driver than the Fenix, which to me would be hard to believe.



Instead of comparing the EX10 with the Fenix in Turbo, do it with High (small difference in lumens, big difference in runtime). They should be in the same league by then.


----------



## streetmaster (Jun 25, 2008)

Nake said:


> The P2D Q5 runs 60 min. on Turbo with a CR123 batt. The EX10 runs 110 min. with the same batt on max. I don't think the brightness will be close, unless the EX10 has a way more efficient driver than the Fenix, which to me would be hard to believe.


I don't believe I said anything about runtime. If you consider the light lost from the claimed 180lm of the P2D, it'll be close to the actual 130lm of the EX10. Am I wrong here? Please correct me if I am. I was under the impression that the 130 lumens of the EX10 is supposed to be actual torch lumens, as opposed to the P2D's 180 emitter lumens that don't take into account the light lost in the reflector and lens.


----------



## BabyDoc (Jun 25, 2008)

In spite of all the excitement over the new UI on these new lights, not much has been said about the beam, the size of the hotspot, smoothness of the transition to the spill, and the throw, other than the lumen output is the same as the NDI. I would imagine that we will be looking at a beam similar to that on the other NiteCore lights, but it still would be nice to know that some improvement has been made with fewer Cree artifacts, and a smoother hotspot/spill transition, less LED tint variations, etc. If 4Sevens could comment on this aspect of the light it might be illuminating (forgive the pun). After all, at the end of the day, it is the light that counts most; not just the interface that controls that light. 

Right now, as an owner of an NDI, unless there is an improvement in the light output quality, I see no reason now to buy a D10, or E10. Hopefully, if not with these current models, NiteCore will begin to pay as much to improving the beam as they have the interface and switching. I am excited to hear that 4Sevens is planning other lights with this interface. Will his attention then be paid, perhaps to higher output, better beam quality, or better color rendition (another McGizmo inovation) even at the expense of brightness. I doubt that 4Sevens will tell us what he is planning, but I am sure he is listening to us and what we want most.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2008)

Please continue here


----------

